# Know Why The Left Hides History?



## PoliticalChic

1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.

This sort of thing:

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425




2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....

....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*

Guess whose guns they wanted to control?




3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.

After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism



4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly



5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....

....and for the same objective.....gun control.



6. Who do they want to disarm today?
Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.


----------



## Confounding

This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.

Check this out.







I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.


----------



## Pete7469

If you have a functioning frontal lobe you...

1. Own a gun.

2. Own a fire extinguisher.

3. Do not vote democrat. 

The first two qualifications are void if you fail on the third.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.



no one hides history....  

no one wants to disarm you.

unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.

you any of those things, cut and paste queen?


----------



## Pete7469

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meanings to attempt to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying.




Bullshit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
Click to expand...



I'm bettin' that you didn't know this:


"America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.

After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism


Your Democrat forebears......as much racist and anti-American as they are today.


And you never learned any of this.

I can say that without fear of contradiction, because, time and time again, you've proven not to know anything.

True?


----------



## eagle1462010

Their main MALFUNCTION is SELECTIVE MEMORY.........

In other words..........they only remember issues that support their views and cause.............and ignore the rest.


----------



## Confounding

Pete7469 said:


> Bullshit.



I don't support Hillary and that image in no way discredits what I have said. Do you really think racist skinheads are voting for the left? Get real dude.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.


No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.


----------



## Pete7469

Confounding said:


> I don't support Hillary and that image in no way discredits what I have said. Do you really think racist skinheads are voting for the left? Get real dude.



Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.

Those assholes are NOT the sort who respect individual rights or believe in libertarian philosophy. They're socialists who believe government should steal from those who have more shit, and give the scraps to pieces of shit like them, just not the blacks.


----------



## Confounding

bodecea said:


> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.



The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bettin' that you didn't know this:
> 
> 
> "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> Your Democrat forebears......as much racist and anti-American as they are today.
> 
> 
> And you never learned any of this.
> 
> I can say that without fear of contradiction, because, time and time again, you've proven not to know anything.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


answer my question, cut and paste queen

all you do is spam all day long and declare yourself victorious.

are you any of the things I mentioned, cut and paste queen?


----------



## Confounding

Pete7469 said:


> Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.



Pete, something as simple as a label with a changed meaning has confused you to the point that you don't actually understand American history. You shouldn't be looking down on anybody.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.





Nothing ever changed.

Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.


*1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....

Clinton proves otherwise.*

His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....

...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*


2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'

3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....

a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.

b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:


(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


[Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.

*Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*

*4. *






4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend. 

5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
Know who Faubus was?
Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school



6.  Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.

For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED





7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online

and....

Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.




Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?



8. … President Bill Clinton

argued that Colin Powell, promoted

to brigadier general during Mr.

Alexander’s tenure, was the product

of an afﬁrmative action program.
http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf


9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
*'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart



10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.


----------



## Pete7469

Confounding said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, something as simple as a label with a changed meaning has confused you to the point that you don't actually understand American history. You shouldn't be looking down on anybody.
Click to expand...


You're full of shit, and you've proved the OP to be correct.

Thanks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bettin' that you didn't know this:
> 
> 
> "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> Your Democrat forebears......as much racist and anti-American as they are today.
> 
> 
> And you never learned any of this.:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that without fear of contradiction, because, time and time again, you've proven not to know anything.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> answer my question, cut and paste queen
> 
> all you do is spam all day long and declare yourself victorious.
> 
> are you any of the things I mentioned, cut and paste queen?
Click to expand...




"no one wants to disarm you."

Let's prove that you are either totally ignorant or a congenital liar:

Stop lying.....if you can.
That is exactly what the Democrats/Liberals/Leftists are all about.


That's why they bring up Australia.
Australia uses a mandated confiscation.



"Recently, Australia managed to take away tens of thousands, millions of handguns. In one year, they were all gone. Can we do that? If we can't, why can't we?" *a man asked [Hillary] Clinton.*

*"In the Australian example*, as I recall, that was a buyback program," Clinton responded. "The Australian government, as part of trying to clamp down on the availability of automatic weapons, offered a good price for buying hundreds of thousands of guns. Then, they basically clamped down, going forward, in terms of having more of a background check approach, more of a permitting approach, but they believe, and I think the evidence supports them, that by offering to buyback those guns, they were able to curtail the supply and set a different standard for gun purchases in the future … So I think that's worth considering. I do not know enough detail to tell you how we would do it, or how would it work, but certainly your example is worth looking at."
https://www.usnews.com/news/the-rep...-clinton-and-democrats-want-to-take-your-guns




*"Hillary: Australia-style gun control ‘worth looking at’"*
*Hillary: Australia-style gun control ‘worth looking at’



"But both she and Barack Obama, along with other prominent Democrats, have invoked England and Australia as models America should consider adopting."
Democrats' "Australian-Style" Solution



Know why it's so simple to obliterate you?*

*'Cause you're both stupid and a lying low-life.*

*Bet everyone tells you that, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, something as simple as a label with a changed meaning has confused you to the point that you don't actually understand American history. You shouldn't be looking down on anybody.
Click to expand...




Every word out of a Democrat/Liberal is a lie.

Here’s what we’re up against: the Washington Post lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as “a progressive on racial issues.”  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm a cracker and have a long-running hate for the Klan with valid reason.


----------



## PoliticalChic

eagle1462010 said:


> Their main MALFUNCTION is SELECTIVE MEMORY.........
> 
> In other words..........they only remember issues that support their views and cause.............and ignore the rest.





Government schooling.


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.




But.....but......the kkk......errrrr....they are republicans....or something?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
Click to expand...




Nothing ever changed.

Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.


*1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....

Clinton proves otherwise.*

His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....

...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*


2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'

3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....

a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.

b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:


(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


[Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.

*Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*

*4. *







4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend. 

5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
Know who Faubus was?
Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school



6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.

For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED





7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online

and....

Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.




Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?



8. … President Bill Clinton

argued that Colin Powell, promoted

to brigadier general during Mr.

Alexander’s tenure, was the product

of an afﬁrmative action program.
http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf


9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
*'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart



10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.


----------



## 2aguy

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.




One of the first great lies created by democrats...

blackquillandink.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbspblackquillandink Resources and Information.


Nixon’s Southern Strategy: The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community | Black Quill and Ink


Ken Raymond
Jun 2011

Richard Nixon’s “Southern Strategy”, which the democrats say is the reason black people had to support them during the 1960′s–is a lie.

And it’s probably the biggest lie that’s been told to the blacks since Woodrow Wilson segregated the federal government after getting the NAACP to support him. 
After talking with black voters across the country about why they overwhelmingly supports democrats, the common answer that’s emerges is the Southern Strategy.

I’ve heard of the Southern Strategy too. But since it doesn’t make a difference in how I decide to vote, I never bothered to research it. But apparently it still influences how many African Americans vote today. That makes it worth investigating.

For those that might be unfamiliar with the Southern Strategy, I’ll briefly review the story. After the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, most blacks registered as democrats and it’s been that way ever since.

And that doesn’t make any sense when you consider the fact that it was the democrats that established, and fought for, Jim Crow laws and segregation in the first place. And the republicans have a very noble history of fighting for the civil rights of blacks.

The reason black people moved to the democrats, given by media pundits and educational institutions for the decades, is that when republican presidential candidate Richard Nixon ran for president in 1968, he employed a racist plan that’s now infamously called the Southern Strategy.

The Southern Strategy basically means Nixon allegedly used hidden code words that appealed to the racists within the Democrat party and throughout the south. This secret language caused a seismic shift in the electoral landscape that moved the evil racist democrats into the republican camp and the noble-hearted republicans into the democrat camp.

And here’s what I found, Nixon did not use a plan to appeal to racist white voters.

First, let’s look at the presidential candidates of 1968. Richard Nixon was the republican candidate; Hubert Humphrey was the democrat nominee; and George Wallace was a third party candidate.

Remember George Wallace? Wallace was the democrat governor of Alabama from 1963 until 1967. And it was Wallace that ordered the Eugene “Bull” Connor, and the police department, to attack Dr. Martin Luther King

Jr. and 2,500 protesters in Montgomery , Alabama in 1965. And it was Governor Wallace that ordered a blockade at the admissions office at the University of Alabama to prevent blacks from enrolling in 1963.

Governor Wallace was a true racist and a determined segregationist. And he ran as the nominee from the American Independent Party, which was he founded.

Richard Nixon wrote about the 1968 campaign in his book RN: the Memoirs of Richard Nixon originally published in 1978.

In his book, Nixon wrote this about campaigning in the south, “The deep south had to be virtually conceded to George Wallace. I could not match him there without compromising on civil rights, which I would not do.”

The media coverage of the 1968 presidential race also showed that Nixon was in favor of the Civil Rights and would not compromise on that issue. For example, in an article published in theWashington Post on September 15, 1968 headlined “Nixon Sped Integration, Wallace says” Wallace declared that Nixon agreed with Supreme Court Justice Earl Warren and played a role in ”the destruction of public school system.” Wallace pledged to restore the school system, in the same article, by giving it back to the states ”lock, stock, and barrel.”

This story, as well as Nixon’s memoirs and other news stories during that campaign, shows that Nixon was very clear about his position on civil rights. And if Nixon was used code words only racists could hear, evidently George Wallace couldn’t hear it.

*Among the southern states, George Wallace won Arkansas , Mississippi , Alabama , Georgia and Louisiana . Nixon won North Carolina , South Carolina , Florida , Virginia , and Tennessee . Winning those states were part of Nixon’s plan.*

*“I would not concede the Carolina ‘s, Florida , or Virginia or the states around the rim of the south,”Nixon wrote. ”These states were a part of my plan.”*

*At that time, the entire southern region was the poorest in the country. The south consistently lagged behind the rest of the United States in income. And according to the*

*“U.S. Regional Growth and Convergence,” by Kris James Mitchener and Ian W. McLean, per capita income for southerners was almost half as much as it was for Americans in other regions.*

*Nixon won those states strictly on economic issues. He focused on increasing tariffs on foreign imports to protect the manufacturing and agriculture industries of those states. Some southern elected officials agreed to support him for the sake of their economies, including South Carolina Senator Strom Thurmond.*

“I had been consulting privately with Thurmond for several months and I was convinced that he’d join my campaign if he were satisfied on the two issues of paramount concern to him: national defense and tariffs against textile imports to protect South Carolina ‘s position in the industry.”Nixon wrote in his memoirs.

*In fact, Nixon made it clear to the southern elected officials that he would not compromise on the civil rights issue.*

*“On civil rights, Thurmond knew my position was very different from his,” Nixon wrote. “I was for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and he was against it. Although he disagreed with me, he respected my sincerity and candor.”*

The same scenario played out among elected officials and voters in other southern states won by Nixon. They laid their feelings aside and supported him because of his economic platform’”not because Nixon sent messages on a frequency only racists can hear.



On the Southern Strategy lie itself......


Nixon’s Southern Strategy: The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community | Black Quill and Ink

Believe it or not, the entire myth was created by an unknown editor at the New York Times who didn’t do his job and read a story he was given to edit.

On May 17, 1970, the New York Times published an article written by James Boyd. The headline, written by our unknown editor, was “Nixon’s Southern Strategy: It’s All in the Charts.”

The article was about a very controversial political analyst named Kevin Phillips. Phillips believed that everyone voted according to their ethnic background, not according to their individual beliefs. And all a candidate had to do is frame their message according to whatever moves a particular ethnic group.

*Phillips offered his services to the Nixon campaign. But if our unknown editor had bothered to read the story completely, he would’ve seen that Phillip’s and his theory was completely rejected!*

*Boyd wrote in his article, “Though Phillips’s ideas for an aggressive anti-liberal campaign strategy that would hasten defection of the working-class democrats to the republicans did not prevail in the 1968 campaign, he won the respect John Mitchell.” (Mitchell was a well-known Washington insider at the time).*

A lazy, negligent editor partially read the story. And wrote a headline for it that attributed Nixon’s campaign success–to a plan he rejected.

In fact, Phillips isn’t even mentioned in Nixon’s memoirs.

Is all of this the result of a negligent copy editor at the New York Times? Or did they purposely work with the Democrat Party to create this myth? That has crossed my mind and it’s certainly not beyond the realm of possibility.



********

Here is the actual New York Times story that created the lie....

see page 4, bottom of first column...

http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
Click to expand...


So you're going to deny the indisputable history of the United States by asserting that Bill Clinton is racist? Even if he is that doesn't change history. The southern Democrats, or Dixiecrats, hopped ship and joined the Republicans in the 50s and 60s. Before that the "Republicans" were fighting for a higher minimum wage. What you're saying is just as dishonest as if I said "Why don't the Republicans support increases to the minimum wage anymore?" What you're posting is propaganda. Educate yourself.


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
Click to expand...


no one wants to disarm you.

Sell that crap to the uninformed teenagers you exploit......we actually know who you are and what you want....


Yes...yes they do want to disarm us....

Oh Look, Another Reason Why We Should Be Skeptical Of Democrats On Gun Control

Now, YouGov has a poll showing that 82 percent of Democrats want to ban semiautomatic firearms, while they’re evenly split on a total handgun ban. This is where the party stands on gun rights, our civil right to own firearms. They want to shred the Second Amendment and the gauge of Democratic Party members offers a dark vision of what could come if enough of these people are elected to Congress. Allahpundit broke down the numbers:
----
Democrats are also evenly split at 39/41 on, uh, whether to repeal the Second Amendment.
===========

Alabama lawmaker proposes ban on semiautomatic gun sales

*Rep. Mary Moore, D-Birmingham, introduced a bill today that she said was intended to ban the sales of all semiautomatic guns, both rifles and pistols.*


----------



## 2aguy

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to deny the indisputable history of the United States by asserting that Bill Clinton is racist? Even if he is that doesn't change history. The southern Democrats, or Dixiecrats, hopped ship and joined the Republicans in the 50s and 60s. Before that "Republicans" were fighting for a higher minimum wage. What you're saying is just as dishonest as if I said "Why don't the Republicans support immigration and increases to the minimum wage anymore?" What you're posting is propaganda. Educate yourself.
Click to expand...



That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
Click to expand...




Actually, I am an expert on the subject....as proven by the fact that you are unable to dispute tany of my posts.


There was never any 'flip' by the party that originated to fight the racist Democrats.


Since Democrat/Liberal acolytes cannot deny that that the inception of the Republican Party was motivated by a hatred of slavery and segregation, while the Democrats were the party of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, they claim that circa 1960, while the Democrats suddenly had an epiphany, and saw the error of their ways.....the Republicans suddenly developed a hatred of blacks and a desire for segregation.


Yes....many of the dimwits actually claim that.

Hard to imagine that they believe it...but they claim it.

The pretense is eminently *simple to disprove.*


Ask a Leftist, Democrat supporter what the chances are that, after a lifetime of believing as he does, arguing DNC talking points,  reading the NYTimes, and watching MSNBC, being indoctrinated...er, 'taught' in government schools, and watching Comedy Central for his news.....

.....what he thinks the chances would be that he woke up tomorrow praising Donald Trump's election and presidency, and voting Republican.

*And that calculation represents the same chance that Republicans and conservatives, who formed a party to fight Democrats and slavery, suddenly decided to become racists.*


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
Click to expand...



But....but.....he was only racist because he had to be racist to get into elected office......or something...


----------



## Timmy

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.



Word .

It’s 2018 , not 1865.    Take a look who’s waiving confederate flags and trying to save confederate monuments.    It ain’t the democrats .


----------



## Marion Morrison

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.....but......the kkk......errrrr....they are republicans....or something?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Confounding

2aguy said:


> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....



You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.


----------



## 2aguy

Confounding said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
Click to expand...



I showed you the facts......you push the lie.....


----------



## Seawytch

Wait, did Politichic just admit, in an attempt to smear the Clintons, that the confederate flag is racist?


----------



## Seawytch

Confounding said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
Click to expand...


It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am an expert on the subject....as proven by the fact that you are unable to dispute tany of my posts.
> 
> 
> There was never any 'flip' by the party that originated to fight the racist Democrats.
> 
> 
> Since Democrat/Liberal acolytes cannot deny that that the inception of the Republican Party was motivated by a hatred of slavery and segregation, while the Democrats were the party of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, they claim that circa 1960, while the Democrats suddenly had an epiphany, and saw the error of their ways.....the Republicans suddenly developed a hatred of blacks and a desire for segregation.
> 
> 
> Yes....many of the dimwits actually claim that.
> 
> Hard to imagine that they believe it...but they claim it.
> 
> The pretense is eminently *simple to disprove.*
> 
> 
> Ask a Leftist, Democrat supporter what the chances are that, after a lifetime of believing as he does, arguing DNC talking points,  reading the NYTimes, and watching MSNBC, being indoctrinated...er, 'taught' in government schools, and watching Comedy Central for his news.....
> 
> .....what he thinks the chances would be that he woke up tomorrow praising Donald Trump's election and presidency, and voting Republican.
> 
> *And that calculation represents the same chance that Republicans and conservatives, who formed a party to fight Democrats and slavery, suddenly decided to become racists.*
Click to expand...


You're a shameless propagandist and nothing more. Have some integrity. How just are the views of people that need to distort history so they can lie about their roots and attach their shame to the other side?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to deny the indisputable history of the United States by asserting that Bill Clinton is racist? Even if he is that doesn't change history. The southern Democrats, or Dixiecrats, hopped ship and joined the Republicans in the 50s and 60s. Before that the "Republicans" were fighting for a higher minimum wage. What you're saying is just as dishonest as if I said "Why don't the Republicans support immigration and increases to the minimum wage anymore?" What you're posting is propaganda. Educate yourself.
Click to expand...



"The southern Democrats, or Dixiecrats, hopped ship and joined the Republicans in the 50s and 60s"

You set 'em up, I'll knock 'em down....

....now, watch me chop that lie to bits



According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. *To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.*
Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…

So…if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: *Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?

Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…but *Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
*Democrat McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace *in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN




NEXT!!!!!




You should be paying me for this education, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
Click to expand...



That's the response for folks who have been put in their place.....you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.
Click to expand...




".....regardless of party affiliation."

You can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber.


 The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in  America, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, internment of Japanese-Americans….and Bill 'the rapist' Clinton as their icon.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am an expert on the subject....as proven by the fact that you are unable to dispute tany of my posts.
> 
> 
> There was never any 'flip' by the party that originated to fight the racist Democrats.
> 
> 
> Since Democrat/Liberal acolytes cannot deny that that the inception of the Republican Party was motivated by a hatred of slavery and segregation, while the Democrats were the party of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, they claim that circa 1960, while the Democrats suddenly had an epiphany, and saw the error of their ways.....the Republicans suddenly developed a hatred of blacks and a desire for segregation.
> 
> 
> Yes....many of the dimwits actually claim that.
> 
> Hard to imagine that they believe it...but they claim it.
> 
> The pretense is eminently *simple to disprove.*
> 
> 
> Ask a Leftist, Democrat supporter what the chances are that, after a lifetime of believing as he does, arguing DNC talking points,  reading the NYTimes, and watching MSNBC, being indoctrinated...er, 'taught' in government schools, and watching Comedy Central for his news.....
> 
> .....what he thinks the chances would be that he woke up tomorrow praising Donald Trump's election and presidency, and voting Republican.
> 
> *And that calculation represents the same chance that Republicans and conservatives, who formed a party to fight Democrats and slavery, suddenly decided to become racists.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a shameless propagandist and nothing more. Have some integrity. How just are the views of people that need to distort history so they can lie about their roots and attach their shame to the other side?
Click to expand...




I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".....regardless of party affiliation."
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in  America, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, internment of Japanese-Americans….and Bill 'the rapist' Clinton as their icon.
Click to expand...


Run from what? I'm not Southern...I've got nothing to run from.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.



You mean like the history books the government of Texas bought that called  slaves “immigrants”?

Opinion | How Texas Teaches History

Or the claims that the Civil War wasn’t about slavery?

Or the Holicaust deniers?

Another lying bullshit thread by Politically Challenged.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".....regardless of party affiliation."
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in  America, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, internment of Japanese-Americans….and Bill 'the rapist' Clinton as their icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Run from what? I'm not Southern...I've got nothing to run from.
Click to expand...




Attempted to run from the truth.

This:
The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, internment of Japanese-Americans….and Bill 'the rapist' Clinton as their icon.


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.



There's really not much to argue when you deny history and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the history books the government of Texas bought that called  slaves “immigrants”?
> 
> Opinion | How Texas Teaches History
> 
> Or the claims that the Civil War wasn’t about slavery?
> 
> Or the Holicaust deniers?
> 
> Another lying bullshit thread by Politically Challenged.
Click to expand...




1. I don't use vulgarity....but those losing the argument can't seem to avoid it.

2. I mean the history/truth that I provide.....the posts that you can't rebut.

As in this thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
Click to expand...




I documented my posts.

You can check the sources.

Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.


As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.

I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am an expert on the subject....as proven by the fact that you are unable to dispute tany of my posts.
> 
> 
> There was never any 'flip' by the party that originated to fight the racist Democrats.
> 
> 
> Since Democrat/Liberal acolytes cannot deny that that the inception of the Republican Party was motivated by a hatred of slavery and segregation, while the Democrats were the party of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, they claim that circa 1960, while the Democrats suddenly had an epiphany, and saw the error of their ways.....the Republicans suddenly developed a hatred of blacks and a desire for segregation.
> 
> 
> Yes....many of the dimwits actually claim that.
> 
> Hard to imagine that they believe it...but they claim it.
> 
> The pretense is eminently *simple to disprove.*
> 
> 
> Ask a Leftist, Democrat supporter what the chances are that, after a lifetime of believing as he does, arguing DNC talking points,  reading the NYTimes, and watching MSNBC, being indoctrinated...er, 'taught' in government schools, and watching Comedy Central for his news.....
> 
> .....what he thinks the chances would be that he woke up tomorrow praising Donald Trump's election and presidency, and voting Republican.
> 
> *And that calculation represents the same chance that Republicans and conservatives, who formed a party to fight Democrats and slavery, suddenly decided to become racists.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a shameless propagandist and nothing more. Have some integrity. How just are the views of people that need to distort history so they can lie about their roots and attach their shame to the other side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
Click to expand...



Wow!   How convincing.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am an expert on the subject....as proven by the fact that you are unable to dispute tany of my posts.
> 
> 
> There was never any 'flip' by the party that originated to fight the racist Democrats.
> 
> 
> Since Democrat/Liberal acolytes cannot deny that that the inception of the Republican Party was motivated by a hatred of slavery and segregation, while the Democrats were the party of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, they claim that circa 1960, while the Democrats suddenly had an epiphany, and saw the error of their ways.....the Republicans suddenly developed a hatred of blacks and a desire for segregation.
> 
> 
> Yes....many of the dimwits actually claim that.
> 
> Hard to imagine that they believe it...but they claim it.
> 
> The pretense is eminently *simple to disprove.*
> 
> 
> Ask a Leftist, Democrat supporter what the chances are that, after a lifetime of believing as he does, arguing DNC talking points,  reading the NYTimes, and watching MSNBC, being indoctrinated...er, 'taught' in government schools, and watching Comedy Central for his news.....
> 
> .....what he thinks the chances would be that he woke up tomorrow praising Donald Trump's election and presidency, and voting Republican.
> 
> *And that calculation represents the same chance that Republicans and conservatives, who formed a party to fight Democrats and slavery, suddenly decided to become racists.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a shameless propagandist and nothing more. Have some integrity. How just are the views of people that need to distort history so they can lie about their roots and attach their shame to the other side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
Click to expand...


Sure you are sweetie....


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
Click to expand...

Too funny!   You know that pin/badge is a fake one, right?  FACT CHECK: 1992 Clinton-Gore Confederate Flag Campaign Buttons

No?   You didn't?   How can such a smart scholar as yourself not have known that?   

Oh....and check this out:    List of United States presidential election results by state - Wikipedia


----------



## bodecea

And...a little o/t....anyone know how many tons of uranium got shipped to Russia from Uranium One?


----------



## regent

Are historians now OK or are they all still communists? Hard to keep up with the accusations,


----------



## Imissbush

It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I documented my posts.
> 
> You can check the sources.
> 
> Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.
> 
> 
> As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.
> 
> I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.
Click to expand...


Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans through the 50s and 60s? If you do then you're denying proven history. You're not an expert or anything close to it. You're pretty good at obfuscating history, though. I'll give you some props for that.


----------



## bodecea

Imissbush said:


> It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.


Yep...they were willing to give up their Political Party....NOT willing to give up their racism.


----------



## JLW

The right-wing is really a party lost in a delusion surrounded by hallucinations wrapped in a psychotic fantasy.

Nearly everything they have to say or write about history is a misrepresentation, distorted or outright false.

Exhibit A this thread.


----------



## Confounding

Johnlaw said:


> The right-wing is really a party lost in a delusion surrounded by hallucinations wrapped in a psychotic fantasy.
> 
> Nearly everything they have to say or write about history is untrue, false or outright distortion.
> 
> Exhibit A this thread.



I'm like 99% sure the OP knows that they're pushing propaganda.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny!   You know that pin/badge is a fake one, right?  FACT CHECK: 1992 Clinton-Gore Confederate Flag Campaign Buttons
> 
> No?   You didn't?   How can such a smart scholar as yourself not have known that?
> 
> Oh....and check this out:    List of United States presidential election results by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...





*FactCheck is lying to protect the Democrats.*


1. The denials gain momentum due to the Democrats/Liberals control and ownership of the media and academia. These, while pointed to as arbiters of facts, are actually contractors of the Left, owned by Liberalism, inc.

PolitiFact

FactCheck

Snopes


2. Here is a specific case: in order to hide the truth, that the Democrats are the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, there is a full-court press (no pun intended) to deny the authenticity of this campaign pin:






Clinton-Gore '92 Confederate Flag Campaign Pin Controversy


*Bill Clinton mandated the flying of the Confederate flag when he was governor.*
Of course he used the confederate flag pin when running for President.



3. *Snopes claims that the pin had been distributed by the ClintonGore campaign is 'probably false.'*
Imagine, *the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship, the Democrats,* trying to deny that they are wedded to the confederacy!!!!


4. "In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*

When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag





As Governor, Bill Clinton Kept 'Confederate' Star On The Arkansas Flag | HuffPost


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

·        5. And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*

*"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
· *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*

*· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *


Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*

Examples of the distinctive red and blue badge, from the 1992 election, are now being sold on Ebay


.....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online




No reason not to, as the Democrats have always.......ALWAYS......been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.



Snopes is wrong....FactCheck is wrong....

....I'm never wrong.


----------



## Imissbush

The funny thing is, White racists use to say that white people are superior to black people. Whites are doing their very best late.y to disprove that idea. The rural countryside is easily as bad as the ghetto and the multi cultural States are far more prosperous than the heavily white states


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I documented my posts.
> 
> You can check the sources.
> 
> Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.
> 
> 
> As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.
> 
> I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans through the 50s and 60s? If you do then you're denying proven history. You're not an expert or anything close to it. You're pretty good at obfuscating history, though. I'll give you some props for that.
Click to expand...



"Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans ..."

Of course they didn't, you imbecile.



Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…but *Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
*Democrat McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace *in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
Democrat McGovern: “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN



1.George Wallace votes went to Democrats.

*Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*

Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.


1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
"Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *



2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...they were willing to give up their Political Party....NOT willing to give up their racism.
Click to expand...




Wrong again.


1.George Wallace votes went to Democrats.

*Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*

Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.


1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
"Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *



2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


----------



## JLW

Confounding said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right-wing is really a party lost in a delusion surrounded by hallucinations wrapped in a psychotic fantasy.
> 
> Nearly everything they have to say or write about history is untrue, false or outright distortion.
> 
> Exhibit A this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like 99% sure the OP knows that they're pushing propaganda.
Click to expand...

No, you are wrong.  I have read this  type of post too many times.

Remember the Costanza Rule, which Pubs follow to a tee:  "It is not a lie if you believe it."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Imissbush said:


> It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.






*Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*

Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
"Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *



2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> *FactCheck is lying to protect the Democrats.*





PoliticalChic said:


> owned by Liberalism
> 
> PolitiFact
> 
> FactCheck
> 
> Snopes






PoliticalChic said:


> Snopes is wrong....FactCheck is wrong....
> 
> ....I'm never wrong.





The scary part is some people will actually take this raving lunatic seriously.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FactCheck is lying to protect the Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> owned by Liberalism
> 
> PolitiFact
> 
> FactCheck
> 
> Snopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snopes is wrong....FactCheck is wrong....
> 
> ...'.I'm never wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scary part is some people will actually take this raving lunatic seriously.
Click to expand...




Why is it that you are able to do no better than 'Is not, isssssss nooottttttt!!!'?


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> Why is it that you are able to do no better than 'Is not, isssssss nooottttttt!!!'?



I already said everything that needed to be said. You're disputing history that is not disputed by historians or anybody that has an expert understanding of the subject. Your propaganda is pretty impressive I'll admit, but ultimately untrue.


----------



## depotoo

He is the actual platform.
http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/index.php?pid=25838

And a document covering the 1953 Refugee Relief Act
Refugee Relief Act of 1953



Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I documented my posts.
> 
> You can check the sources.
> 
> Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.
> 
> 
> As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.
> 
> I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans through the 50s and 60s? If you do then you're denying proven history. You're not an expert or anything close to it. You're pretty good at obfuscating history, though. I'll give you some props for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans ..."
> 
> Of course they didn't, you imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…but *Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> *Democrat McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace *in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern: “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> 1.George Wallace votes went to Democrats.
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> 
> 
> 1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
Click to expand...

Of course they did...that's why the same areas of the country that WERE Dixiecrat are now heavily Republican.  Or are you going to deny that too?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> 1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
Click to expand...

Wallace was a Democrat but after the Civil Rights Act, he split off to his OWN party, the American Independent Party......Humphrey was the Democrat.  For someone so knowledgeable, how come you didn't know that?


----------



## Confounding

depotoo said:


> He is the actual platform.
> Republican Party Platforms: Republican Party Platform of 1956
> 
> And a document covering the 1953 Refugee Relief Act
> Refugee Relief Act of 1953





> Workers have benefited by the progress which has been made in carrying out the programs and principles set forth in the 1952 Republican platform. All workers have gained and unions have grown in strength and responsibility, and have increased their membership by 2 millions.



The Republicans were happy about higher union participation. Interesting. 



> "The Eisenhower Administration will continue to fight for dynamic and progressive programs which, among other things, will:
> 
> Stimulate improved job safety of our workers, through assistance to the States, employees and employers;
> 
> Continue and further perfect its programs of assistance to the millions of workers with special employment problems, such as older workers, handicapped workers, members of minority groups, and migratory workers;
> 
> Strengthen and improve the Federal-State Employment Service and improve the effectiveness of the unemployment insurance system;
> 
> Protect by law, the assets of employee welfare and benefit plans so that workers who are the beneficiaries can be assured of their rightful benefits;
> 
> Assure equal pay for equal work regardless of Sex;
> 
> Clarify and strengthen the eight-hour laws for the benefit of workers who are subject to federal wage standards on Federal and Federally-assisted construction, and maintain and continue the vigorous administration of the Federal prevailing minimum wage law for public supply contracts;
> 
> Extend the protection of the Federal minimum wage laws to as many more workers as is possible and practicable;
> 
> Continue to fight for the elimination of discrimination in employment because of race, creed, color, national origin, ancestry or sex"



Hmm...


----------



## Confounding

bodecea said:


> Or are you going to deny that too?



OP is a completely shameless propagandist. Don't expect much.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I documented my posts.
> 
> You can check the sources.
> 
> Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.
> 
> 
> As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.
> 
> I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans through the 50s and 60s? If you do then you're denying proven history. You're not an expert or anything close to it. You're pretty good at obfuscating history, though. I'll give you some props for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans ..."
> 
> Of course they didn't, you imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…but *Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> *Democrat McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace *in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern: “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> 1.George Wallace votes went to Democrats.
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> 
> 
> 1.      "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey." Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did...that's why the same areas of the country that WERE Dixiecrat are now heavily Republican.  Or are you going to deny that too?
Click to expand...




They were Dixiecrats.....not Dixiecans.


The old racists....Democrats....continued to vote Democrat.

Younger Southerners became Republicans because they weren't racists.



1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
2.    1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ 
 Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.



There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

What scares Democrats/Liberals is the outreach to minorities by the NRA......the very antithesis of the Democrat/NRA efforts



Colion Noir


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you going to deny that too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a completely shameless propagandist. Don't expect much.
Click to expand...



Which of us has been able to prove their point?

Case closed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"NRA's black commentator becomes Web sensation*
"The same government who at one point hosed us down with water, attacked us with dogs and wouldn't allow us to eat at their restaurants told us we couldn't own guns when bumbling fools with sheets on their heads were riding around burning crosses on our lawns and murdering us," Noir says in the video as "Washington elitism" flashes across the screen.

It was not a misreading of history, according to UCLA law professor Adam Winkler, author of "Gunfight: The Battle Over the Right to Bear Arms in America."

Winkler said that the armed Black Panthers of the 1960s, despite criticism by then-Republican California Gov. Ronald Reagan and many conservatives, paved the way for the NRA's current interpretation of the 2nd Amendment: that citizens should be able to carry guns in public, not just for hunting, but for protection, including protection against government tyranny."
NRA's black commentator becomes Web sensation



It should be pointed out why Mr. Noir is such a threat to the Democrats: without the black vote, Democrats would never win a national election.


----------



## Confounding

PoliticalChic said:


> Which of us has been able to prove their point?



I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality. 



PoliticalChic said:


> Case closed.



Agreed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us has been able to prove their point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...



"...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."

Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?

No?

Exactly my point.



"Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
Coulter


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us has been able to prove their point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."
> 
> Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?
> 
> No?
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
> Coulter
Click to expand...

How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> *"NRA's black commentator becomes Web sensation*
> "The same government who at one point hosed us down with water, attacked us with dogs and wouldn't allow us to eat at their restaurants told us we couldn't own guns when bumbling fools with sheets on their heads were riding around burning crosses on our lawns and murdering us," Noir says in the video as "Washington elitism" flashes across the screen.
> 
> It was not a misreading of history, according to UCLA law professor Adam Winkler, author of "Gunfight: The Battle Over the Right to Bear Arms in America."
> 
> Winkler said that the armed Black Panthers of the 1960s, despite criticism by then-Republican California Gov. Ronald Reagan and many conservatives, paved the way for the NRA's current interpretation of the 2nd Amendment: that citizens should be able to carry guns in public, not just for hunting, but for protection, including protection against government tyranny."
> NRA's black commentator becomes Web sensation
> 
> 
> 
> It should be pointed out why Mr. Noir is such a threat to the Democrats: without the black vote, Democrats would never win a national election.


I am in total support of all minorities and women becoming armed....too bad that the Munford Act, signed by Gov. Reagan, a Republican, was a reaction to black men open carrying in California.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us has been able to prove their point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."
> 
> Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?
> 
> No?
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?
Click to expand...



Your statement is an attempt to obfuscate, and hide your embarrassment.

It's the sort of lie you Leftist drones offer in place of truth.


*George* Corley *Wallace* Jr. (August 25, 1919 – September 13, 1998) was an American politician and the 45th Governor of Alabama, having served two nonconsecutive terms and two consecutive terms as a *Democrat*: 1963–1967, 1971–1979 and 1983–1987.
*George Wallace - Wikipedia*
George Wallace - Wikipedia


I'm sure you know the reason for his part affiliation 'alteration.'

*Political party* Democratic
*Other political
affiliations  *
American Independent (1968
 )



But his motto was always that of the Democrats:
"segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever"


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us has been able to prove their point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."
> 
> Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?
> 
> No?
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is an attempt to obfuscate, and hide your embarrassment.
> 
> It's the sort of lie you Leftist drones offer in place of truth.
> 
> 
> *George* Corley *Wallace* Jr. (August 25, 1919 – September 13, 1998) was an American politician and the 45th Governor of Alabama, having served two nonconsecutive terms and two consecutive terms as a *Democrat*: 1963–1967, 1971–1979 and 1983–1987.
> *George Wallace - Wikipedia*
> George Wallace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know the reason for his part affiliation 'alteration.'
> 
> *Political party* Democratic
> *Other political
> affiliations  *
> American Independent (1968
> )
> 
> 
> 
> But his motto was always that of the Democrats:
> "segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever"
Click to expand...

How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?  How come you don't want to acknowledge he LEFT the Democrats....like many racist Southern politicians did?


----------



## del




----------



## Unkotare

democrats cling to the "party switch" myth with teary-eyed desperation because the few of them with the slightest hint of historical and political self-awareness are terrified at being seen for what they have always been.


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> democrats cling to the "party switch" myth with teary-eyed desperation because the few of them with the slightest hint of historical and political self-awareness are terrified at being seen for what they have always been.


So..it's just our imagination that a part of the country that used to be solid Democrat is now solid Republican?dd


----------



## Unkotare

The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’


AKA:   Don't trust your eyes, people.


----------



## Confounding

Unkotare said:


> democrats cling to the "party switch" myth with teary-eyed desperation



Yeah, along with historians and history professors.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
Click to expand...


Well, PC is a narcissist and abuses every person who doesn't kiss her ass with a personal attack, so two out of three seem beyond a reasonable doubt.  

Now that Trump is President, we cannot write that she has engaged in seditious acts, but during the eight years Obama was in office, her posts were divisive and seditious, which might have put her in the same league as those who oppose democracy.


----------



## del

they try to sell this as hard as the statue bullshit

pretty funny, all in all


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us has been able to prove their point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."
> 
> Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?
> 
> No?
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is an attempt to obfuscate, and hide your embarrassment.
> 
> It's the sort of lie you Leftist drones offer in place of truth.
> 
> 
> *George* Corley *Wallace* Jr. (August 25, 1919 – September 13, 1998) was an American politician and the 45th Governor of Alabama, having served two nonconsecutive terms and two consecutive terms as a *Democrat*: 1963–1967, 1971–1979 and 1983–1987.
> *George Wallace - Wikipedia*
> George Wallace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know the reason for his part affiliation 'alteration.'
> 
> *Political party* Democratic
> *Other political
> affiliations  *
> American Independent (1968
> )
> 
> 
> 
> But his motto was always that of the Democrats:
> "segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?  How come you don't want to acknowledge he LEFT the Democrats....like many racist Southern politicians did?
Click to expand...



Aren't you embarrassed that I caught you trying to deny that Wallace was a Democrat.....always a Democrat racist 'til the day he died.


No....you Democrats/Liberals are immune to shame or embarrassment.

Catch you in an attempted lie and you simply shrug.

Truly a low-life character.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## hazlnut

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.




I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.

You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.

You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.

A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.

Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.

The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)

Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...


Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’
> 
> 
> 
> AKA:   Don't trust your eyes, people.
Click to expand...


Like I said...democrats desperate to deny what they are and have always been.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Confounding said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats cling to the "party switch" myth with teary-eyed desperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, along with historians and history professors.
Click to expand...



Name the books you've read that document that....quote a few.


----------



## Unkotare

Confounding said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats cling to the "party switch" myth with teary-eyed desperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, along with historians and history professors.
Click to expand...



The ones that are far-left democrats, yes.


----------



## jillian

Unkotare said:


>



shocking that a rightwingnut would deny history.

I guess it's just our imagination that all those southern states went red after the civil rights act.

what nonsense.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shocking that a rightwingnut would deny history.
> 
> I guess it's just our imagination that all those southern states went red after the civil rights act.
> 
> what nonsense.
Click to expand...




Would you like me to provide some texts you might peruse that would alleviate your ignorance?


Happy to.


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’
> 
> 
> 
> AKA:   Don't trust your eyes, people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...democrats desperate to deny what they are and have always been.
Click to expand...

So...maybe the South ISN'T solid GOP now?


----------



## PoliticalChic

hazlnut said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
Click to expand...




"I think we need to start calling people like you,......."


....educated.


We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.



 There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.


My public service: the southern strategy myth:

[…segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]


“In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…

So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?

Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN



Wise up, you dope.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
Click to expand...



 1964...note the red states for Goldwater



 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)



 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat



 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)



 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there



1984....South all Republican red



 1988...South all Republican red



 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy



 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again



 2000...and yet again



 2004...and yet again



 2008...and yet again



 2012...and yet again



 2016...and yet again


----------



## P@triot

Confounding said:


> You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history.


You mean like you dirt-bag leftists do when you hilariously refer to yourselves as “liberals”?


----------



## P@triot

Confounding said:


> People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.


People on the left who blatantly deny historical *facts* lack integrity more.


----------



## P@triot

Confounding said:


> Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s.


They did...snowflake? Then why is there _still_ a Dumbocrat Party? For your idiotic revisionist version to work, everyone in the Republican Party would have had to switch sides to the Dumbocrat Party.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
Click to expand...




None of those dispute what I posted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Condolezza Rice, yesterday, on 'The View:'

"She said that *Democrat lawmaker “Bull” Connor and the Ku Klux Klan’s *disdain black citizens who could defend themselves convinced her at a young age of the importance of gun rights.

“Let me tell you why I’m a defender of the Second Amendment,” former President George W. Bush’s top diplomat told the panel. “I was a little girl growing up in Birmingham, Alabama, in the late ‘50s, early ‘60s. There was no way that [Democrat] Bull Connor and the Birmingham police were going to protect you.”

Ms. Rice said that her father and his friends would fire their guns in the air when[Democrat] “night riders” with the [Democrat] KKK would come through the neighborhood.

“I’m sure if [Democrat] Bull Connor had known where those guns were, he would have rounded them up,” she said. “So I don’t favor some things like gun registration.”
Condoleezza Rice defends gun rights on ‘The View,’ reminds hosts about ‘Bull’ Connor



Democrats, the KKK and gun control.....all fit together.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
Click to expand...

Sure, hun


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, hun
Click to expand...




Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to start calling people like you, Tribalist.
> 
> You are perpetually stuck in this "us vs them" mentally.
> 
> You claim to love America but you clearly hate many of your fellow Americans.
> 
> A Tribalist finds it easier to hate the "other" when they are a different skin color or have head covering worn as a religious custom.
> 
> Let me tell you who hates history, the people who are destined to repeat it.
> 
> The Dems changed from a conservative southern party to the left-leaning urban and big city party over a long period of time.  The southern Dems "Dixiecrats" switched sides in 1960's-70's.  They switched because they lost.  They lost the 'War of Northern Aggression' and 100 years later they lost the right to segregate.  No one wants to be on a losing team.  So when Nixon introduced the southern strategy to win over the lost and forgotten "Dixies" they changed parties.  The major political parties have switched polarities TWICE in our history.  (this is an oversimplified and imprecise statement but true)
> 
> Perhaps if you really loved History you'd know more about it...
> 
> 
> Can you answer this:  Does it matter if racist whites-only people call themselves Republican or Democrat.  Does it really matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
Click to expand...

And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.

Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we need to start calling people like you,......."
> 
> 
> ....educated.
> 
> 
> We both know you are unable to find any errors in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no 'Southern Strategy.' It's the sort of myth that allows you to keep voting for the racist party, while denying that it is.
> 
> 
> My public service: the southern strategy myth:
> 
> […segregationist voters who blamed civil rights on the Democrats, swiched loyaties to new Republicans who now embraced their views. Republicans ran against busing, against afirmative action, against equal rights legislation…The south has been Republican ever since]
> 
> 
> “In American politics, the *Southern strategy* refers to the Republican Party strategy of winning elections or to gain political support in the Southern section of the country by appealing to racism against African Americans….he strategy was first adopted under future Republican President Richard Nixon and Republican Senator Barry Goldwater[6] in the late 1960s.” Southern strategy - Wikipedia
> According to this liberal myth, Goldwater and the Republicans were racists and used racism to appeal to racist southerners to change the electoral map. To believe the tale, one must be either a reliable Democrat voter, and/or be ignorant of the history of the time.
> Goldwater was one of only six Republican senators to vote against the 1964 act.  He did so on libertarian grounds, opposed to the act’s restrictions on private property which he believed beyond the Congress’s powers under the commerce clause. Five others supported the party’s presidential nominee.
> Goldwater went on to win five southern states in 1964: Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina. But he lost eight.
> Democrats build the ‘southern strategy’ tale on the fact that the same states voted for ‘Dixiecrat’ Strom Thurmond in 1948 (less Georgia).
> Except that Nixon and Reagan lost, or almost lost the same states in ’68 and ’80…
> And Jimmy Carter and Clinton did pretty well in those states in ’76 and ’92.
> And the Goldwater states went right back to voting Democrat for decades…
> 
> So…*if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928. *
> In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
> Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> In ’76, Carter swept the South. Was Carter appealing to bigots….or is that only the case when Republicans win the South?
> 
> Reagan lost or barely won the Goldwater states…b*ut Reagan won among young southern voters- but lost among seniors, those who has voted in ’48 and ’64. That meant that the segregationists never abandoned the Democrats: eventually they died or were outvoted by younger voters. Nope…after Thurmond’s run, the Dixiecrats went right back to voting for Democrats for another half century.*
> In writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win
> McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
Click to expand...




I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.




For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:

I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.

The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual pounds of uranium.



When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"over and over.




Are we up to date?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180098 1964...note the red states for Goldwater
> 
> View attachment 180099 1968...note the orange states for Wallace (NOT Democrat, btw...blue is Democrat)
> 
> View attachment 180100 1972...note the red states from 1964 also voting red in 1972 even tho Political Chic said they went back Democrat
> 
> View attachment 180101 1976...the exception that proves the rule (Carter was a southerner)
> 
> View attachment 180102 1980...Georgia voted for Carter...no surprise there
> 
> View attachment 1801031984....South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180104 1988...South all Republican red
> 
> View attachment 180105 1992...some Southern blue...Clinton was from Arkansas and Bush had destroyed the economy
> 
> View attachment 180106 1996...there's that GOP Southern block again
> 
> View attachment 180108 2000...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180109 2004...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180110 2008...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180111 2012...and yet again
> 
> View attachment 180112 2016...and yet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
Click to expand...

Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> .......
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> .....





How would you know, never having done it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those dispute what I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.
Click to expand...




Of course your lie is evident.....Wallace was always a Democrat....a racialist Democrat.....and so those were Democrat votes.



Now....this obfuscation......."you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo."
There is no reason to hide what a lying dunce you are....so I suggest readers draw their own conclusions.
The thread is here:
The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia

And the last dozen pages will prove my point.



One more thing......to document what a low-life you are, you actually have the picture of the most racist President in the history of the nation as your avi....
Obama....the skin-color President, has been even more racist than either Democrat Buchanan or Democrat Woodrow Wilson.


Folks should remember that when the Democrat liars....you...... turn the truth upside down by applying that appellation to the other side.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you lie is evident.....Wallace was always a Democrat....a racialist Democrat.....and so those were Democrat votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....this obfuscation......."you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo."
> There is no reason to hide what a lying dunce you are....so I suggest readers draw their own conclusions.
> The thread is here:
> The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia
> 
> And the last dozen pages will prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing......to document what a low-life you are, you actually have the picture of the most racist President in the history of the nation as your avi....
> Obama....the skin-color President, has been even more racist than either Buchanan or Woodrow Wilson.
> 
> 
> Folks should remember that when the Democrat liars....you...... turn the truth upside down by applying that appellation to the other side.
Click to expand...

Wallace did not run as a Democrat in 1968.....it's amazing that you refuse to admit that.   

And now you are going all snowflakey on me over my avatar.....  And the "more racist than either Buchanan or Woodrow Wilson" remark is Priceless!


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks must recognize that, sans lying.....you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you lie is evident.....Wallace was always a Democrat....a racialist Democrat.....and so those were Democrat votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....this obfuscation......."you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo."
> There is no reason to hide what a lying dunce you are....so I suggest readers draw their own conclusions.
> The thread is here:
> The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia
> 
> And the last dozen pages will prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing......to document what a low-life you are, you actually have the picture of the most racist President in the history of the nation as your avi....
> Obama....the skin-color President, has been even more racist than either Buchanan or Woodrow Wilson.
> 
> 
> Folks should remember that when the Democrat liars....you...... turn the truth upside down by applying that appellation to the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wallace did not run as a Democrat in 1968.....it's amazing that you refuse to admit that.
> 
> And now you are going all snowflakey on me over my avatar.....
Click to expand...



Whoa!

You slipped up....now I've forced you to try to slither away with "....did not run...."

I didn't say he ran in that year as a Democrat.....he had always run as a Democrat, before and after that race.....and *he always was a Democrat.*

He changed his line when he was not offered the nomination.

But you knew that....and so committed *your lie* as obfuscation.

That's the truth....isn't it.




Let's prove...again....that I am never wrong.

"Wallace also harbored presidential aspirations. In 1968, he ran as an Independent candidate, supported mainly by white, working-class Southerners. In his 1972 campaign, however, he ran as a *Democrat.* While on the campaign trail in Maryland later that year, Wallace was shot by a would-be assassin named Arthur Bremer. His injuries left him permanently paralyzed below the waist. He managed to still complete the campaign, but ultimately lost the Democratic nomination to George McGovern (who then lost the presidential election to Richard Nixon).

In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
George C. Wallace



George Wallace...Democrat...."segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."




Seems you've been 'checkmated'......again.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is...the culmination of your frustration when you are checkmated....again and again and again.
> 
> Speaking of checkmate....got those uranium tonnage figures yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you lie is evident.....Wallace was always a Democrat....a racialist Democrat.....and so those were Democrat votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....this obfuscation......."you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo."
> There is no reason to hide what a lying dunce you are....so I suggest readers draw their own conclusions.
> The thread is here:
> The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia
> 
> And the last dozen pages will prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing......to document what a low-life you are, you actually have the picture of the most racist President in the history of the nation as your avi....
> Obama....the skin-color President, has been even more racist than either Buchanan or Woodrow Wilson.
> 
> 
> Folks should remember that when the Democrat liars....you...... turn the truth upside down by applying that appellation to the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wallace did not run as a Democrat in 1968.....it's amazing that you refuse to admit that.
> 
> And now you are going all snowflakey on me over my avatar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> You slipped up....now I've forced you to try to slither away with "....did not run...."
> 
> I didn't say he ran in that year as a Democrat.....he had always run as a Democrat, before and after that race.....and *he always was a Democrat.*
> 
> He changed his line when he was not offered the nomination.
> 
> But you knew that....and so committed *your lie* as obfuscation.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove...again....that I am never wrong.
> 
> "Wallace also harbored presidential aspirations. In 1968, he ran as an Independent candidate, supported mainly by white, working-class Southerners. In his 1972 campaign, however, he ran as a *Democrat.* While on the campaign trail in Maryland later that year, Wallace was shot by a would-be assassin named Arthur Bremer. His injuries left him permanently paralyzed below the waist. He managed to still complete the campaign, but ultimately lost the Democratic nomination to George McGovern (who then lost the presidential election to Richard Nixon).
> 
> In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
> George C. Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> George Wallace...Democrat...."segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."
Click to expand...

Yes...he was a Democrat when he said that.  Very good....you win a cookie.   BUT, he left the Democrat Party...as did many Dixiecrats....some, like him, created a 3rd party....others went to and stayed with the Republicans.   Thank you for continuing to bring Wallace up so I can clearly show that Wallace is a perfect example of a racist who left the Democratic Party in the 60s.   Kind of the whole point of the Southern Strategy.




> Former Governor of Alabama George Wallace ran in the 1968 United States presidential election as the candidate for the American Independent Party. Wallace's pro-segregation policies during his term as Governor of Alabama were* rejected by the mainstream of the Democratic Party*.



from George Wallace presidential campaign, 1968 - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're changing the topic to an earlier thread, because you've lost this one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed your earlier defeat, let me review:
> 
> I documented that Hillary Clinton, noted career criminal and congenital liar, and bag woman for the Clinton Crime Family, sold out America by taking a $145 million bribe from the Kremlin to hand over a huge portion of American uranium to Russia.
> 
> The best you could do.....and are still attempting......is to ask....repeatedly.....for the number or actual poundage.
> 
> When I asked why that was pertinent.....you simply repeated....."pounds?"
> 
> 
> Are we up to date?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...don't have  a problem multi-tasking here.   So...let's re-cap:  You deny the racist Democrat South became the racist Republican South....(I guess the South is still blue then) and as icing on the cake.....you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you lie is evident.....Wallace was always a Democrat....a racialist Democrat.....and so those were Democrat votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....this obfuscation......."you can't give the tonnage of uranium that went to Russia...the quid for the quo."
> There is no reason to hide what a lying dunce you are....so I suggest readers draw their own conclusions.
> The thread is here:
> The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia
> 
> And the last dozen pages will prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing......to document what a low-life you are, you actually have the picture of the most racist President in the history of the nation as your avi....
> Obama....the skin-color President, has been even more racist than either Buchanan or Woodrow Wilson.
> 
> 
> Folks should remember that when the Democrat liars....you...... turn the truth upside down by applying that appellation to the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wallace did not run as a Democrat in 1968.....it's amazing that you refuse to admit that.
> 
> And now you are going all snowflakey on me over my avatar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> You slipped up....now I've forced you to try to slither away with "....did not run...."
> 
> I didn't say he ran in that year as a Democrat.....he had always run as a Democrat, before and after that race.....and *he always was a Democrat.*
> 
> He changed his line when he was not offered the nomination.
> 
> But you knew that....and so committed *your lie* as obfuscation.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove...again....that I am never wrong.
> 
> "Wallace also harbored presidential aspirations. In 1968, he ran as an Independent candidate, supported mainly by white, working-class Southerners. In his 1972 campaign, however, he ran as a *Democrat.* While on the campaign trail in Maryland later that year, Wallace was shot by a would-be assassin named Arthur Bremer. His injuries left him permanently paralyzed below the waist. He managed to still complete the campaign, but ultimately lost the Democratic nomination to George McGovern (who then lost the presidential election to Richard Nixon).
> 
> In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
> George C. Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> George Wallace...Democrat...."segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...he was a Democrat when he said that.  Very good....you win a cookie.   BUT, he left the Democrat Party...as did many Dixiecrats....some, like him, created a 3rd party....others went to and stayed with the Republicans.   Thank you for continuing to bring Wallace up so I can clearly show that Wallace is a perfect example of a racist who left the Democratic Party in the 60s.   Kind of the whole point of the Southern Strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Governor of Alabama George Wallace ran in the 1968 United States presidential election as the candidate for the American Independent Party. Wallace's pro-segregation policies during his term as Governor of Alabama were* rejected by the mainstream of the Democratic Party*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from George Wallace presidential campaign, 1968 - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




"....he was a Democrat ..."

Always.


"....he left the Democrat Party..."

No he didn't.

He did what many pols do when they don't get that particular line.


Here's the proof:

"In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
George C. Wallace



"...I can clearly show that Wallace is a perfect example of a racist who left the Democratic Party in the 60s."

Now....watch me smash another custard pie in your kisser:

Bill Clinton has always been a Democrat....up to today.....and has always been a racist.
Nothing ever changed.

Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.


*1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....

Clinton proves otherwise.*

His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....

...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*


2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'

3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....

a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.

b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:




(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


[Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.

*Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost**]*

*4. *






4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend. 

5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
Know who Faubus was?
Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school



6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.

For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED





7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online

and....

Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.




Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?



8. … President Bill Clinton

argued that Colin Powell, promoted

to brigadier general during Mr.

Alexander’s tenure, was the product

of an afﬁrmative action program.
http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf


9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
*'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart



10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.





Must be terribly embarrassing that you've been led around like a cow, with a ring through your nose....actually believing that the Republicans are the racists.


----------



## bodecea

You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.  

Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that _you _believe what you're saying. If you do then you're delusional. You're disputing proven history that no legitimate expert or historian would dispute. You haven't proven anything because you're operating outside the confines of reality.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...no legitimate expert or historian would dispute."
> 
> Can you name several tomes you have read that you refer to here?
> 
> No?
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."
> Coulter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is an attempt to obfuscate, and hide your embarrassment.
> 
> It's the sort of lie you Leftist drones offer in place of truth.
> 
> 
> *George* Corley *Wallace* Jr. (August 25, 1919 – September 13, 1998) was an American politician and the 45th Governor of Alabama, having served two nonconsecutive terms and two consecutive terms as a *Democrat*: 1963–1967, 1971–1979 and 1983–1987.
> *George Wallace - Wikipedia*
> George Wallace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know the reason for his part affiliation 'alteration.'
> 
> *Political party* Democratic
> *Other political
> affiliations  *
> American Independent (1968
> )
> 
> 
> 
> But his motto was always that of the Democrats:
> "segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you didn't know that Wallace wasn't a Democrat in 1968?  How come you don't want to acknowledge he LEFT the Democrats....like many racist Southern politicians did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you embarrassed that I caught you trying to deny that Wallace was a Democrat.....always a Democrat racist 'til the day he died.
> 
> 
> No....you Democrats/Liberals are immune to shame or embarrassment.
> 
> Catch you in an attempted lie and you simply shrug.
> 
> Truly a low-life character.
Click to expand...


Wallace was a Southern Democrat, as were Lester Maddow and Strom Thurman (until he left and joined the Republican Party), the difference was Wallace didn't die a racist.  He recanted hate in his final years.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt





"....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."

Nonsense.

Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.

The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
Click to expand...

Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
Click to expand...



Stop lying....Wallace was always both a Democrat and a racist.....but that's redundant


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....Wallace was always both a Democrat and a racist.....but that's redundant
Click to expand...




> Former Governor of Alabama George *Wallace* ran in the *1968* United States presidential *election* as the candidate for the American Independent Party.*Wallace's* pro-segregation policies during his term as Governor of Alabama were rejected by the mainstream of the Democratic Party.



American Independent Party - Wikipedia

The American Independent Party is NOT the Democratic Party.   I thought you were smart?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....Wallace was always both a Democrat and a racist.....but that's redundant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Governor of Alabama George *Wallace* ran in the *1968* United States presidential *election* as the candidate for the American Independent Party.*Wallace's* pro-segregation policies during his term as Governor of Alabama were rejected by the mainstream of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Independent Party - Wikipedia
> 
> The American Independent Party is NOT the Democratic Party.   I thought you were smart?
Click to expand...





"....he was a Democrat ..."

Always.


"....he left the Democrat Party..."

No he didn't.

He did what many pols do when they don't get that particular line.


Here's the proof:

"In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
George C. Wallace


----------



## whitehall

Pop culture writes pop history and the victors write the history books. It's not hard to find out that Woodie Wilson told Americans hat he would never send their sons to fight in a foreign war (to save France from the Hun) but that's what he did at the cost of 100,000 American lives. It isn't hard to find out that the FDR administration was criminally unprepared to fight a two front war and that WW1 general MacArthur was the wrong person to put in the arena most likely to be attacked in the Philappines but you have to look for it. MacArthur lost his entire army three months into the conflict. Was that the plan? Timid little haberdasher Harry Truman was hand picked to replace FDR when democrats ran a virtual corpse for his 4th term. Amazingly timid Harry appointed WW1 General MacArthur to run the Korean conflict and it's possible that MacArthur's senior citizen episode motivated him to order exhausted ill equipped Troops to advance to the Yalu after Red China warned America. Where was timid Harry? The conflict that should have been over in less than a year turned into a three year quagmire at the cost of 50,000 American lives. The liberal media gave MacArthur and Truman a tickertape parade and managed to blame LBJ's war in Vietnam on a republican, Nixon.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> Pop culture writes pop history and the victors write the history books. It's not hard to find out that Woodie Wilson told Americans hat he would never send their sons to fight in a foreign war (to save France from the Hun) but that's what he did at the cost of 100,000 American lives. It isn't hard to find out that the FDR administration was criminally unprepared to fight a two front war and that WW1 general MacArthur was the wrong person to put in the arena most likely to be attacked in the Philappines but you have to look for it. MacArthur lost his entire army three months into the conflict. Was that the plan? Timid little haberdasher Harry Truman was hand picked to replace FDR when democrats ran a virtual corpse for his 4th term. Amazingly timid Harry appointed WW1 General MacArthur to run the Korean conflict and it's possible that MacArthur's senior citizen episode motivated him to order exhausted ill equipped Troops to advance to the Yalu after Red China warned America. Where was timid Harry? The conflict that should have been over in less than a year turned into a three year quagmire at the cost of 50,000 American lives. The liberal media gave MacArthur and Truman a tickertape parade and managed to blame LBJ's war in Vietnam on a republican, Nixon.


You might try reading a little history written by historians, it comes out somewhat differently than your history. MacArthur was a good Republican being groomed for the presidency. He was not sent to the Philippines, he was there to be a Field Marshall. Timid little Truman had the Atomic bombs dropped on Japan.


----------



## P@triot

This is why the left wants to hide history...


> Nearly 100 million people died under communist regimes.
> 
> Chinese dictator Mao Zedong, aka ‘Chairman Mao,’ was responsible for executions, imprisonments, forced famines and labor camps that killed an estimated 65 million of his own countrymen.
> 
> Cuban Revolutionist and pop-culture icon, Che Guevara, ordered hundreds of executions by firing squad without trials. He famously said, “We executed many people by firing squad without knowing if they were fully guilty. At times, the Revolution cannot stop to conduct much investigation.” He also famously hated America, free speech, and rock n’ roll music.
> 
> An estimated 7,000,000 people perished under the dictatorship of Joseph Stalin, the dictator of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics. Many died from famine after the government’s forced collectivization of farmland.
> 
> 33% - 42% of American millennials say they are unfamiliar with Mao, Guevara and Lenin.
> 
> Among the millennials who are familiar, at least a quarter have a favorable impression of Guevara, Marx, and Lenin.


The entire left-wing ideology is evil and responsible for the worst atrocities in the history of mankind.

CHILLING: 6 facts about communism you won’t hear in today’s pop culture


----------



## GreenBean

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.




Democratic Strategists, of whom Johnson was one, realized the importance of the Negro vote and in this light Johnson explained the strategy re: the Republican Civil Rights Act of 1957 to his Democratic co-conspirators:

_'These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now, we've got to do something about this; we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. for if we don't move at all, then their allies [The Republicans] will line up against us and there will be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there will be no way of putting the brake on all sorts of wild legislation, it'll be reconstruction all over again' _ - Lyndon Johnson [ Inside the White House ]


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> This is why the left wants to hide history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 100 million people died under communist regimes.
> 
> Chinese dictator Mao Zedong, aka ‘Chairman Mao,’ was responsible for executions, imprisonments, forced famines and labor camps that killed an estimated 65 million of his own countrymen.
> 
> Cuban Revolutionist and pop-culture icon, Che Guevara, ordered hundreds of executions by firing squad without trials. He famously said, “We executed many people by firing squad without knowing if they were fully guilty. At times, the Revolution cannot stop to conduct much investigation.” He also famously hated America, free speech, and rock n’ roll music.
> 
> An estimated 7,000,000 people perished under the dictatorship of Joseph Stalin, the dictator of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics. Many died from famine after the government’s forced collectivization of farmland.
> 
> 33% - 42% of American millennials say they are unfamiliar with Mao, Guevara and Lenin.
> 
> Among the millennials who are familiar, at least a quarter have a favorable impression of Guevara, Marx, and Lenin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire left-wing ideology is evil and responsible for the worst atrocities in the history of mankind.
> 
> CHILLING: 6 facts about communism you won’t hear in today’s pop culture
Click to expand...

So you seem to be using  communist crimes to attack left wingers. But how many times have  you posted Fascism is left wing. Are they both left wing?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
Click to expand...


Left Wingers are living 60 years in the past


----------



## Thunderbird

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.


You are completely wrong! Many Democrats in the South were on the left, they favored government intervention in the economy.

Ever heard of "Pitchfork" Ben Tillman? He hated blacks and loved economic populism.

Woodrow Wilson also hated blacks and loved economic populism.

5 surprising facts about Woodrow Wilson and racism

Southern segregationists loved FDR.





And check out these articles:

Why Racists and Unions Support Minimum Wages | Capitalism Magazine

GROSSU: Margaret Sanger, racist eugenicist extraordinaire

Marx’s racism

You are wrong about the Republicans too.

Taft-Hartley Act

Operation Wetback


----------



## Sunsettommy

It was the Democrats who fought the Republicans over Slavery, Citizenship and Voting rights. Republicans passed three Amendments in 1865,1868 and 1870 for the Black people.

It was the Democrats who created the KKK, Imposed Segregation, Jim Crow laws, Black Codes and restricted voting.

Woodrow Wilson was extremely Racist

ALL famous Democrats has a history of Racism.
The Democratic Party was Founded in 1829, Andrew Jackson a racist slave owner and Indian hater. Their objective was to keep Slavery and spread it to new states.

The Republican Party was Founded in 1854, Abraham Lincoln who never owned slaves, over time worked to loosen up restrictions on the black people. Their objective was to abolish slavery, which they did in 1865 with 13th Amendment, Democrats bitterly opposed it.

Voting patterns from the 1860's to 1960 make clear that the Democrats of today are the same Democrats of 150 years ago.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.


"Hides" history?   .....how is it anyone's fault if you are too lazy to look up something?


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
Click to expand...

Actually you're projecting your legacy on us.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hides" history?   .....how is it anyone's fault if you are too lazy to look up something?
Click to expand...




In a long and storied history of vapid and fallacious posts, this one of yours latest may be one of the most juvenile.


Who owns and operates the laughingly called 'school system'?

Who owns the industry of DNC stenographers, the media?

Kinda smashes a custard pie in your kisser, huh?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.


FDR was a Republican?

Wow 

This new learning amazes me


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans are the spiritual successors of the southern Democrats from that time period. Anybody with even a mediocre understanding of American history knows that. These guys are trying to blame the left for their own legacy. It's shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you're projecting your legacy on us.
Click to expand...



And not the first time we've seen the attempt.

"American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, *“leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives,* even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a Republican?
> 
> Wow
> 
> This new learning amazes me
Click to expand...




Yup.....and Lincoln was a Democrat!

You didn't know?????







"A public university in Illinois bears a plaque stating that Abraham Lincoln was a Democrat.

According to TheCollegeFix.com, the plaque, which was installed on a historic building  on Northeastern Illinois University’s Chicago campus in 1905..."
Abraham Lincoln, a Democrat?


----------



## Sunsettommy

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....Wallace was always both a Democrat and a racist.....but that's redundant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Governor of Alabama George *Wallace* ran in the *1968* United States presidential *election* as the candidate for the American Independent Party.*Wallace's* pro-segregation policies during his term as Governor of Alabama were rejected by the mainstream of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Independent Party - Wikipedia
> 
> The American Independent Party is NOT the Democratic Party.   I thought you were smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....he was a Democrat ..."
> 
> Always.
> 
> 
> "....he left the Democrat Party..."
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> He did what many pols do when they don't get that particular line.
> 
> 
> Here's the proof:
> 
> "In his third and final presidential attempt, in 1976, *Wallace again ran as a Democrat; *he was defeated in the primaries by fellow Southerner Jimmy Carter."
> George C. Wallace
Click to expand...


Robert Byrd (Former KKK Leader) was a Democrat in the 1950's, was still a Democrat in the late 2000's when he died.

Bull Connor was a Democrat in the 1940;s, he was still a Democrat in the early 1970's when he dies, a man who was a violent racist, with close ties to the KKK

Albert Gore Sr. was a Democrat in the 1930's, he was still a Democrat in the late 1990's when he died. He was a mild supporter of Segregation


----------



## Sunsettommy

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.



You didn't actually prove anything here with your non sourced claim. It has NOTHING to do with voting patterns of both political parties.

The KKK was founded by a Southern Democrat.
The Democratic Party was founded in 1828, to promote slavery and other sordid activities

You are making a fool of yourself fighting well known history because you are a partisan hack.


----------



## regent

Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
What a cheat, eh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?





Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?

Any?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, something as simple as a label with a changed meaning has confused you to the point that you don't actually understand American history. You shouldn't be looking down on anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every word out of a Democrat/Liberal is a lie.
> 
> Here’s what we’re up against: the Washington Post lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as “a progressive on racial issues.”  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
Click to expand...

"Every word out of a Democrat/Liberal is a lie."    

Sweeping statements made to say an entire group is the same........signs of a weak mind.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
Click to expand...

"about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe those trailer trash oxygen thieves are republicrats? Last I looked republicrats are reviled by such filth because republicrats throw them in prison where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, something as simple as a label with a changed meaning has confused you to the point that you don't actually understand American history. You shouldn't be looking down on anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every word out of a Democrat/Liberal is a lie.
> 
> Here’s what we’re up against: the Washington Post lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as “a progressive on racial issues.”  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Every word out of a Democrat/Liberal is a lie."
> 
> Sweeping statements made to say an entire group is the same........signs of a weak mind.
Click to expand...




Let's check:

*"Cut the cost of a typical family's health insurance premium by up to $2,500 a year*

"I will sign a universal health care bill into law by the end of my first term as president that will cover every American and cut the cost of a typical family's premium by up to $2,500 a year."

Sources: 
Speech, "A Politics of Conscience," June 23, 2007

Subjects: Families, Health Care, PolitiFact's Top Promises



You supported this low-life????


Sooo....how long have you been a dunce?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.
Click to expand...



god.....a superhuman being or spirit worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity. Google



Are you old enough to have voted for this anti-American?



How's this?
""Men will thank God on their knees a hundred years from now that Franklin D. Roosevelt was in the White House," the New York Times editorialized..."
Franklin Delano Roosevelt (1882-1945) - December 31, 1999



Wait.....maybe the NYTimes is your god?????


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.....but......the kkk......errrrr....they are republicans....or something?
Click to expand...

Are they?   Currently which political party supports the flying of the con-federate flag?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a Republican?
> 
> Wow
> 
> This new learning amazes me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.....and Lincoln was a Democrat!
> 
> You didn't know?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A public university in Illinois bears a plaque stating that Abraham Lincoln was a Democrat.
> 
> According to TheCollegeFix.com, the plaque, which was installed on a historic building  on Northeastern Illinois University’s Chicago campus in 1905..."
> Abraham Lincoln, a Democrat?
Click to expand...

No...Lincoln was a Republican.  Before that, he was a Whig.   Do we have to tell you EVERYTHING?


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god.....a superhuman being or spirit worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity. Google
> 
> 
> 
> Are you old enough to have voted for this anti-American?
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> ""Men will thank God on their knees a hundred years from now that Franklin D. Roosevelt was in the White House," the New York Times editorialized..."
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt (1882-1945) - December 31, 1999
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....maybe the NYTimes is your god?????
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to show where any poster have indicated that FDR was our god..............besides you, that is.


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.
Click to expand...




Read through regent’s posts on almost any subject.


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read through regent’s posts on almost any subject.
Click to expand...

He says that FDR is a superhuman being?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a Republican?
> 
> Wow
> 
> This new learning amazes me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.....and Lincoln was a Democrat!
> 
> You didn't know?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A public university in Illinois bears a plaque stating that Abraham Lincoln was a Democrat.
> 
> According to TheCollegeFix.com, the plaque, which was installed on a historic building  on Northeastern Illinois University’s Chicago campus in 1905..."
> Abraham Lincoln, a Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...Lincoln was a Republican.  Before that, he was a Whig.   Do we have to tell you EVERYTHING?
Click to expand...




You moron.....I was mocking lying Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "about your god, FDR"......show us where that poster, or any of us here, have indicated that FDR was our god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> god.....a superhuman being or spirit worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity. Google
> 
> 
> 
> Are you old enough to have voted for this anti-American?
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> ""Men will thank God on their knees a hundred years from now that Franklin D. Roosevelt was in the White House," the New York Times editorialized..."
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt (1882-1945) - December 31, 1999
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....maybe the NYTimes is your god?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where any poster have indicated that FDR was our god..............besides you, that is.
Click to expand...




FDR is the god of every Democrat.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
Click to expand...

 So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
Click to expand...




Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?

Any?


No?


Not a one?????



Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.


Witness is dismissed.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
Click to expand...

And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
Click to expand...





Why are you back?

You and I both know that everything I've revealed about Democrat hater FDR is true.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
Click to expand...




OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......


This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
Any disagreement about  these facts????
1. he extended the recession into a depression
2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
3. he despised minorities
4. he despised the Constitution
5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.


and.....can you clarify this age old query?   
 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long until we discover FDR could walk and only pretended to be crippled.
> What a cheat, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
Click to expand...

You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
Click to expand...




So you agree that all of 'em are correct??



1. he extended the recession into a depression
2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
3. he despised minorities
4. he despised the Constitution
5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.


and.....can you clarify this age old query? 
'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that all of 'em are correct??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
Click to expand...

Childish


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
Click to expand...





Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
Click to expand...



I don't think the 238 presidential scholars that selected FDR as America's best president care too much about your evaluation. After all new groups of scholars are selected every few years and new groups of historians have been voting since 1948.  How do you think conservative historians would vote for best president?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the 238 presidential scholars that selected FDR as America's best president care too much about your evaluation. After all new groups of scholars are selected every few years and new groups of historians have been voting since 1948.  How do you think conservative historians would vote for best president?
Click to expand...





You have never had anything to say about this topic other than logical fallacy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that all of 'em are correct??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish
Click to expand...




Nay, nay.....one of us is honest, and the other is you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the 238 presidential scholars that selected FDR as America's best president care too much about your evaluation. After all new groups of scholars are selected every few years and new groups of historians have been voting since 1948.  How do you think conservative historians would vote for best president?
Click to expand...



"I don't think the 238 presidential scholars that selected FDR as America's best president care too much about your evaluation. After all new groups of scholars are selected every few years and new groups of historians have been voting since 1948. How do you think conservative historians would vote for best president?"

Your post was accurate up to the first three words.




Yet you are unable to dispute any of the facts about the man, that I provide and document.

Why is that?


When will you be changing your avi to the far more accurate 'FDRGroupie'?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no.  What might you reveal: that FDR was elected by the people four times in a row, a record that still stands; America's most noted historians have never rated FDR below third best and now, America's best. How can I argue against the people's judgment four times in a row and the historian's rating since 1948?  Might try the balanced budget thing again, and maybe the MacArthur appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
Click to expand...

I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows and the historians know none of it.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of my actual posts, revelations about your god, FDR, that you can actually come to grips with?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> Not a one?????
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....inadvetently, you're testimony is that I am 100% correct, and accurate in my myriad posts about your god, FDR.
> 
> 
> Witness is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows and the historians know none of it.
Click to expand...



Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what testimony do you present that the voting public, and the historians are wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows andthe historians seem to ignore it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
Click to expand...

I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....I'll give you another chance to prove you have a spine, or that bulbous organ atop one......
> 
> 
> This about your god, Franklin Roosevelt.
> Any disagreement about  these facts????
> 1. he extended the recession into a depression
> 2. he turned over military control of US strategy in WWII to Joseph Stalin
> 3. he despised minorities
> 4. he despised the Constitution
> 5. he kept WWII going an extra 2-3 years with concomitant casualties.
> 
> 
> and.....can you clarify this age old query?
> 'Was FDR a socialist or a communist?'
> 
> 
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows andthe historians seem to ignore it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?
Click to expand...



You've actually tied yourself up into so many illogical knots that you are in opposition to thinking itself? Time to regroup and reassess, champ. Chic may have literally driven you insane by proving you wrong so many times.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get that information to the historians as soon as possible, getting the information to the people that voted for FDR four times may be kinda late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows andthe historians seem to ignore it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've actually tied yourself up into so many illogical knots that you are in opposition to thinking itself? Time to regroup and reassess, champ. Chic may have literally driven you insane by proving you wrong so many times.
Click to expand...

Chic must use the "think history" method and how can one that uses the old "look it up method"  possibly compete?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing but logical fallacy and idol fellatio.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows andthe historians seem to ignore it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've actually tied yourself up into so many illogical knots that you are in opposition to thinking itself? Time to regroup and reassess, champ. Chic may have literally driven you insane by proving you wrong so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic must use the "think history" method and how can one that uses the old "look it up method"  possibly compete?
Click to expand...



Thinking scares you, doesn't it?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that those historians must be nuts. Imagine group after group of America's best historians voting that  FDR was America's greatest president? Must be some kind of sickness that history creates. And worse, those historians seem to be completely unaware of the history that Chic brings to the boards. All of that history Chic knows andthe historians seem to ignore it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've actually tied yourself up into so many illogical knots that you are in opposition to thinking itself? Time to regroup and reassess, champ. Chic may have literally driven you insane by proving you wrong so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic must use the "think history" method and how can one that uses the old "look it up method"  possibly compete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking scares you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

No, but other people's thinking can scare me, I would not go to a MD that uses the "think method" in lieu of medical school, and right now I don't think much of your "think history" method.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sickness is an addiction to logical fallacy. The cure is to try thinking for yourself once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried the "thinking history" method, it differs so with the history found in history books. When you start having success with "the thinking history method let me know how it's done. So I can avoid it. Do you use the thinking history for other projects such as thinking science and so on might be good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've actually tied yourself up into so many illogical knots that you are in opposition to thinking itself? Time to regroup and reassess, champ. Chic may have literally driven you insane by proving you wrong so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic must use the "think history" method and how can one that uses the old "look it up method"  possibly compete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking scares you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but other people's thinking can scare me, I would not go to a MD that uses the "think method" in lieu of medical school, and right now I don't think much of your "think history" method.
Click to expand...


You don't want your doctor to think?

Your inability to address ANY of the issues raised regarding your idol has made you completely irrational.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.


*The real reason is to keep guns out of the hands of Black people and give us more dope to keep us in control...*


----------



## regent

I think the left has been hiding history in history books. It should be checked out and someone informed.


----------



## P@triot

The left tries to rewrite history because their history is dark and ugly...


> *1792* – Thomas Jefferson and James Madison founded the Democratic-Republican Party (yes, both together), a party *founded on the libertarian principle of limited government*.
> 
> *1829* – The first official Democratic Party president, Andrew Jackson, took office.
> 
> *1830* – President Jackson signed the Indian Removal Act into law. Under this act, Native American tribes living east of the Mississippi were rounded up and marched to camps farther west.
> 
> *1830’s* – The US Supreme court ruled in favor of Cherokee Indians in a suit against Georgia. The ruling said the Cherokee Nation could not be forcibly removed from their homes. Andrew Jackson overruled the decision and the Cherokee people were rounded up at gunpoint and forced out. One in four Cherokee people died during the inhumane journey which became known as the Trail of Tears.
> 
> *1840’s* – The Democratic Party adopted the doctrine of manifest destiny: the idea that white Americans were divinely entitled to dominate the North American continent.
> 
> *1854* – A new anti-slave political party was formed to secure equal rights for black Americans. It was named the Republican Party because it’s founders wanted to return to the principles of freedom and equality set forth in the governing documents of the republic.
> 
> *1856* – The first Republican presidential candidate ran on a platform that included only nine planks, six of which were for black equality and equal rights for African Americans. That same year, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery, stating that abolitionist efforts threatened to “diminish the happiness of the people.” The Democrats won the election.
> 
> *1856* – Founding Republican Party member, Sen. Charles Sumner gave a speech in the US Senate against slavery. Angered by Sumner’s message, Democratic House Rep. Preston Brooks of South Carolina, crossed the rotunda of the Capitol and in front of the entire Senate, literally clubbed Sumner almost to death. “It’s almost unthinkable, but the Democratic assailant was never even charged with the attempted murder of a United States Senator on the Senate floor,” remarked Glenn.
> 
> *1857* – The Democrat-controlled Supreme Court approved the dreaded Dred Scott Decision, which declared that black American’s were “not persons but property” and therefore had no rights.
> 
> *1860* – Republican presidential candidate Abraham Lincoln ran on a platform that blasted the Dred Scott Decision, opposed the fugitive slave law and announced an intention to end slavery. Lincoln received only 40 percent of the popular vote but won the presidency with 57% of the electoral college.
> 
> *1861* – The Confederate flag was created by the Democratic party.
> 
> *1866* – A Republican-controlled Congress enacted the 13th Amendment to constitutionally ban slavery in the US.
> 
> *1860’s* – *The Ku Klux Klan was started by Democrats to murder Republicans: black or white*.
> 
> *1871* – Republican State Senator, Dr. John Winsmith, was shot seven times by the Klan because he was fighting for the rights of blacks in his state. Dr. Winsmith survived the shooting and testified before Congress about the attack.


TIMELINE: Surprising historical facts the Democratic Party wouldn’t want you to know


----------



## regent

Yeah, using our early political parties for evidence of political beliefs can be confusing. They were not like the political parties of today's America, so we can play confusing political games with them.  It would be more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative but that would destroy the purpose of using the early political parties for  political beliefs.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
Click to expand...




*"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*





[Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.


“He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/


The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
Click to expand...

So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
Click to expand...


Logical fallacy again.


----------



## boedicca

Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy:

The Left hides history because a true examination of history demonstrates that the Left's agenda is highly destructive to the welfare of humans.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.



^ The Parties switches sides, remember?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
Click to expand...



A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-

The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.


I challenge you to find any errors in the above....


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go on and on...but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand....others left to join the Republicans that welcomed them with open arms.....Yes, Wallace went back to being a Democrat where he won the governorship of racist Alabama (the same state that just almost elected a racist pedophile for Senator)...but was AGAIN rejected for national office in 1972 by....you guessed it...the Democrats.
> 
> Interesting read, btw:   Dixie's Long Journey From Democratic Stronghold To Republican Redoubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
Click to expand...

Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....but the FACT is that Wallace left the Democrats in 1968 because they rejected his racist stand..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Self-serving nonsense, the spew of folks who have been tricked into supporting the party of Jefferson Davis, the Klan, and life-long racists such as Bill Clinton.
> 
> The Democrat Party is the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
Click to expand...





So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......


Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute truth.....but you know that already.....remember, you didn't even KNOW that Wallace was not running as a Democrat in 1968.   I had to point that out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Again???


No prob.....


A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-

The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.


----------



## regent

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> “He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Of course I don't agree with one to nine, I simply don't want to spend time on nonsense-history


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party do Blacks vote for today Democratic or Republican? And just as important how come the party of Lincoln seems ashamed to mention Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A primer, and a challenge, for you: The Democrat Party-
> 
> The party that proves Lord Acton’s adage: Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find any errors in the above....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out  how to use history but it's not hidden so keep trying. In number ten. the mayhem in Chicago with guns was produced by booze and prohibition not their gun laws. And where is it written that Chicago's gun laws are the model for the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with #1-9.....but keep supporting that party......
> 
> 
> Seems like a worthy epitaph for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I don't agree with one to nine, I simply don't want to spend time on nonsense-history
Click to expand...



How can it be nonsense, if every one is true?


1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne.

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Of course I don't agree with one to nine, I simply don't want to spend time on nonsense-history


Says _every_ progressive ever defeated by facts.


----------



## Pellinore

The waterfall of misinformation in this thread makes my head hurt.

I will say that the switch between old school Conservative Southern Democrats to the Republican Party is a real thing.  It didn't happen quickly, with about 1/3 of the old codgers in the House and almost 1/2 in the Senate having either died, retired, lost, or party-switched between 1956 and 1972, and the trend continuing through the 1970s and even into the 1980s.  Trying to hang the millstone of what Conservative Southerners did 150 years ago around the neck of the modern Democratic party does nothing but show a complete lack of understanding of our two-party system and American history in general.

The best simple way to understand it all is to try making all of the same statements, except using the terms "Conservative" and "Liberal" instead of party names, then judge who was responsible for what.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> The waterfall of misinformation in this thread makes my head hurt.
> 
> I will say that the switch between old school Conservative Southern Democrats to the Republican Party is a real thing.  It didn't happen quickly, with about 1/3 of the old codgers in the House and almost 1/2 in the Senate having either died, retired, lost, or party-switched between 1956 and 1972, and the trend continuing through the 1970s and even into the 1980s.  Trying to hang the millstone of what Conservative Southerners did 150 years ago around the neck of the modern Democratic party does nothing but show a complete lack of understanding of our two-party system and American history in general.
> 
> The best simple way to understand it all is to try making all of the same statements, except using the terms "Conservative" and "Liberal" instead of party names, then judge who was responsible for what.


So tell us how someone got all of the Republicans to then switch over to the Dumbocrats. 

I mean, if your absurd version of history were true, the Republican Party would make up 98% of the population and the Dumbocrats would be about 2%.


----------



## Pellinore

In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.


No...in *America* I mean. If all of these racist Democrats suddenly magically switched parties to the Republicans, then we would have a ONE party system in America.

Your revisionist history is beyond asinine and absurd. Republicans ended slavery and lead the Civil Rights movement. So why the fuck would all of those racist Dumbocrats switch over to the Republican Party??? And how the fuck did you get all of the original Republicans to then agree to switch over to the Democrat Part???


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> The waterfall of misinformation in this thread makes my head hurt.
> 
> I will say that the switch between old school Conservative Southern Democrats to the Republican Party is a real thing.  It didn't happen quickly, with about 1/3 of the old codgers in the House and almost 1/2 in the Senate having either died, retired, lost, or party-switched between 1956 and 1972, and the trend continuing through the 1970s and even into the 1980s.  Trying to hang the millstone of what Conservative Southerners did 150 years ago around the neck of the modern Democratic party does nothing but show a complete lack of understanding of our two-party system and American history in general.
> 
> The best simple way to understand it all is to try making all of the same statements, except using the terms "Conservative" and "Liberal" instead of party names, then judge who was responsible for what.




Simple enough to prove you an idiot.


Let's take the man who, until recently agreed to be a rapist, was the personification of the Democrat Party.....Bill Clinton.

This Democrat paragon has been a racist his whole life.



Let's check.



Just like the Democrat Party.....

a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.




b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


[Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.

*Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*




Gee....'til 199*2,....*



Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend. 



Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
Know who Faubus was?
Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school



c. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.

For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED

Gee...*.that's 18 years ago....*



d. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online

and....

Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.

*20 years ago.*


Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Democrat National Convention?


2012.

*That wasn't "50 or 100" years ago....was it?*

__________________

… President Bill Clinton

argued that Colin Powell, promoted

to brigadier general during Mr.

Alexander’s tenure, was the product

of an afﬁrmative action program.

http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf


'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'

Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.




1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.

2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.

3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research

a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.

b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.

c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.

d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU

e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:

"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"

f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly




4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia

5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.


----------



## P@triot

I so enjoy watching PoliticalChic obliterate progressives on this board. Not only is it just entertaining, but I inevitably learn a lot along the way as well.


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> No...in *America* I mean. If all of these racist Democrats suddenly magically switched parties to the Republicans, then we would have a ONE party system in America.
> 
> Your revisionist history is beyond asinine and absurd. Republicans ended slavery and lead the Civil Rights movement. So why the fuck would all of those racist Dumbocrats switch over to the Republican Party??? And how the fuck did you get all of the original Republicans to then agree to switch over to the Democrat Part???
Click to expand...

They didn't sign application papers, if that's what you mean.  That's the nature of our two-party system; because not everyone in each party has exactly the same beliefs or priorities, their makeup changes as the country changes.  I already showed you how the South - and we are talking about the South, because that's where the "racist Democrats" were - attracted Republicans in the post-war years.  I would love to write out a treatise for you about how the system has changed over the years, but I honestly just don't have time.  So instead, just consider these few:

- Strom Thurmond.  Ardent segregationalist from the Jim Crow era in South Carolina, thought Civil Rights were a gateway to Communism.  Became Governor in 1946, then saw Truman desegregate the Army and eliminate poll taxes, and didn't like that the party embraced Civil Rights, so he and others split off to form the Dixiecrats, but then later merged back in.  After the Civil Rights Act passed under a Southern Democrat President in 1964, he left the party and joined the Republicans - who had practically no representation in the South at the time - and worked on the Barry Goldwater campaign.  Just there, one of the most visible and powerful Southern Segregationalist Democrats became a Republican.  

- Everett Jordan.  Senator from North Carolina from 1958.  Lifelong Conservative Democrat, ardent Segregationalist, opposed Civil Rights whenever he could, voted against the Civil Rights Act.  He was getting old and sick and lost in 1972 to Jesse Helms, a Conservative and former Democrat who had changed to the Republican party, and an ardent Segregationalist who opposed Civil Rights whenever he could.  An anti-Civil Rights Southern Democrat loses to an anti-Civil Rights Southern Republican with almost the same views.  

You're right, though, in that it wasn't "sudden."  It took a couple of decades.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> That's the nature of our two-party system; because not everyone in each party has exactly the same beliefs or priorities, their makeup changes as the country changes.


Well sure. But devout racists arent going to join the Republican Party because we were offering lower taxes.

You are confusing _geographical_ changes with _party_ changes. Yeah, the south became conservative over time as more northern Republicans retired and headed south. It was *not* because the racist Democrats suddenly felt this tremendous urge to join the party that was advancing the cause of African-Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> No...in *America* I mean. If all of these racist Democrats suddenly magically switched parties to the Republicans, then we would have a ONE party system in America.
> 
> Your revisionist history is beyond asinine and absurd. Republicans ended slavery and lead the Civil Rights movement. So why the fuck would all of those racist Dumbocrats switch over to the Republican Party??? And how the fuck did you get all of the original Republicans to then agree to switch over to the Democrat Part???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't sign application papers, if that's what you mean.  That's the nature of our two-party system; because not everyone in each party has exactly the same beliefs or priorities, their makeup changes as the country changes.  I already showed you how the South - and we are talking about the South, because that's where the "racist Democrats" were - attracted Republicans in the post-war years.  I would love to write out a treatise for you about how the system has changed over the years, but I honestly just don't have time.  So instead, just consider these few:
> 
> - Strom Thurmond.  Ardent segregationalist from the Jim Crow era in South Carolina, thought Civil Rights were a gateway to Communism.  Became Governor in 1946, then saw Truman desegregate the Army and eliminate poll taxes, and didn't like that the party embraced Civil Rights, so he and others split off to form the Dixiecrats, but then later merged back in.  After the Civil Rights Act passed under a Southern Democrat President in 1964, he left the party and joined the Republicans - who had practically no representation in the South at the time - and worked on the Barry Goldwater campaign.  Just there, one of the most visible and powerful Southern Segregationalist Democrats became a Republican.
> 
> - Everett Jordan.  Senator from North Carolina from 1958.  Lifelong Conservative Democrat, ardent Segregationalist, opposed Civil Rights whenever he could, voted against the Civil Rights Act.  He was getting old and sick and lost in 1972 to Jesse Helms, a Conservative and former Democrat who had changed to the Republican party, and an ardent Segregationalist who opposed Civil Rights whenever he could.  An anti-Civil Rights Southern Democrat loses to an anti-Civil Rights Southern Republican with almost the same views.
> 
> You're right, though, in that it wasn't "sudden."  It took a couple of decades.
Click to expand...




WHAT????

You need another lesson????  You really are a slow learner.



So…if Republicans were racists and got racist southerners to vote for them, how to explain this: Republicans always did best in the southern states that Goldwater lost, which happened to be the same ones Republicans had been winning with some regularity since 1928.
In ’28, ’52, ’56, and ’60, Republicans generally won Virginia, Florida, Texas, Kentucky and sometimes North Carolina or Louisiana. Did you notice that those years were before 1964?
Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.  “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.*” Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategyIn writing about McGovern and Wallace, liberal luminary, Arthur Schlesinger, actually referred to Wallace voters as responding to their candidate’s “integrity”! “The primaries themselves, especially the success of McGovern and Wallace, provide the best evidence for the proposition that voters in 1972 care less about a candidate's stand on particular issues than they do about the candidate's integrity,…” How McGovern Will Win 


McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
Democrat McGovern:  “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. … Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.” ACCEPTANCE SPEECH OF SENATOR GEORGE MCGOVERN




The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.

A week or so ago.....Democrat NY Attorney General continued.....

*"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*



[Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend his “brown slave” and wanted her to *refer to him as “Master,”* the woman says.

...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.






“He started calling me* his ‘brown slave’ *and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”

https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/


Did I mention....
The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.


----------



## Pellinore

PoliticalChic said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
Click to expand...


First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.  

On to this one.  
1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.  

2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.  

3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.  

f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.

4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.

5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.

I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
Click to expand...




"I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."

Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.



It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
*While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:

"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"


But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws


Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.

5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
Click to expand...




You left out so very many of the indicia that proved that Bill Clinton is a life-long racist, that you basically admitted the fact.
And, by extension, that his party is the same.


Excellent.


----------



## Pellinore

PoliticalChic said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
Click to expand...

Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.  

And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.

As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.

I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative


Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.

I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.
> 
> And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.
> 
> As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.
> 
> I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.
Click to expand...




Let's cut to the chase:

This is your party-

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.



I can understand why you'd be embarrassed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.
> 
> And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.
> 
> As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.
> 
> I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.
Click to expand...



"They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative,...."

You can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber



What was the designation on the lever the bigots pulled when they voted?
It wasn't 'conservative,' was it, you liar.


The racists were Liberals, Democrats, Progressives.


They stood, as Liberals do, with communists.


Senator Harry Byrd, staunch opponent of anti-communist McCarthy
Senator Robert Byrd, proabortion, opposed Gulf Wars, supported ERA, high grades from NARAL and ACLU
Senator Allen Ellender, McCarthy opponent, pacifist
Senator Sam Ervin, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, Nixon antagonist
Senator Albert Gore, Sr., McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War
Senator James Eastland, strong anti-communist
Senator Wm. Fulbright, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, big UN  supporter
Senator Walter F. George, supported TVA, and Great Society programs
Senator Ernest Hollings, initiated federal food stamp program, …but supported Clarence Thomas’ nomination
Senator Russell Long, led the campaign for Great Society programs
Senator Richard Russell, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, supported FDR’s New Deal
Senator John Stennis, McCarthy opponent, opposed Robert Bork’s nomination
Notice how segregationist positions went hand-in-hand with opposition to McCarthy? Not all Democrats….Robert Kennedy worked for McCarthy, and Senator John F. Kenned refused to censure him.


----------



## kiwiman127

Know why PC cherry picks history?

1, She is a narrow-minded hyper-partisan hand puppet, who possess virtually no ability to think out of the box and zero ability to think for herself.

2, Enough said.


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> Know why PC cherry picks history?
> 
> 1, She is a narrow-minded hyper-partisan hand puppet, who possess virtually no ability to think out of the box and zero ability to think for herself.
> 
> 2, Enough said.





Any errors in my posts?


No?


You're dismissed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> No one hides that the KKK was made up predominantly of Southern and Border State Democrats before the mid-60s.   Everyone pretty much knows that.   What you seem to want to ignore (or hide) is that there was a big party switch in those states within the decade after the Civil Rights Act from Democrats to Republicans.  The same states that were predominantly Democrat and KKK are now Republican.   In fact, a Democrat known for successfully prosecuting the KKK member who blew up the Alabama church, killing 4 little girls BARELY beat a pedophile Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny!   You know that pin/badge is a fake one, right?  FACT CHECK: 1992 Clinton-Gore Confederate Flag Campaign Buttons
> 
> No?   You didn't?   How can such a smart scholar as yourself not have known that?
> 
> Oh....and check this out:    List of United States presidential election results by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



Lol your own link says it was not fake...


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.
> 
> I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.
Click to expand...

The New Deal was really the defining characteristic of the fifth system, and there was a big coalition built around its support.  Lots in the South didn't support it, but lots did because of FDR's ability to keep it together, and the obvious, money.  The South was hit really hard during the Depression, so programs like welfare and Social Security, farm support, and WPA and other alphabet-soup projects appealed to their struggling economy.  It was the split due to Civil Rights that more or less brought and end to the coalition, and therefore the fifth system.  

Bear in mind, I'm giving you guys the short versions of all of these.  There was a lot more complexity to it, as you can probably imagine.  Next, I'll explain the Crusades in two paragraphs or less!


----------



## Pellinore

PoliticalChic said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the South, I assume you mean.  Any black Republicans were, of course, willing to embrace the Democrats due to Civil Rights, along with any sympathetic non-blacks.  Also, in the post-war years, building projects lured a lot of northern Liberals down from the north for the building projects, and they brought their Liberalism with them; the shift happened more quickly and drastically in states that were awarded a lot of federal projects for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.
> 
> And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.
> 
> As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.
> 
> I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:
> 
> This is your party-
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you'd be embarrassed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I saw that list when you posted it earlier.  As much as I'd love to dissect and discuss each of these in turn, I have work to do, so I can't hang around.  

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.


The KKK has never had anything to do with liberalism, in fact, it is an antithesis to what liberalism is...


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Essentially, it's because they want to hide who they are, where they came from.
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. But, to pick up on today's headlines.....
> 
> ....*the KKK began with gun control as a major objective.*
> 
> Guess whose guns they wanted to control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Of course, the sons of the KKK, the members of the Party of Jefferson Davis and Bull Connor, ride again....
> 
> ....and for the same objective.....gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Who do they want to disarm today?
> Democrats who own guns are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're a woman, and you own a gun, you are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> If you're African-American, and you own a gun, are more likely to vote for a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one hides history....
> 
> no one wants to disarm you.
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bettin' that you didn't know this:
> 
> 
> "America’s most horrific racist organization, the Ku Klux Klan, began with gun control at the very top of its agenda. Before the Civil War, blacks in the South had never been allowed to possess guns. During the war, however, blacks obtained guns for the first time. Some served as soldiers in black units in the Union Army, which allowed its men, black and white, to take their guns home with them as partial payment of past due wages. Other Southern blacks bought guns in the underground marketplace, which was flooded with firearms produced for the war.
> 
> After the war, Southern states adopted discriminatory laws like the Black Codes, which among other things barred the freedmen from having guns. Racist whites began to form posses that would go out at night to terrorize blacks—and take away those newly obtained firearms. The groups took different names: the “Men of Justice” in Alabama; the “Knights of the White Camellia” in Louisiana; the “Knights of the Rising Sun” in Texas. The group formed in Pulaski, Tenn., became the most well-known: the Ku Klux Klan."
> Adam Winkler, “Gun Fight” Author, On Gun Control’s Racism
> 
> 
> Your Democrat forebears......as much racist and anti-American as they are today.
> 
> 
> And you never learned any of this.
> 
> I can say that without fear of contradiction, because, time and time again, you've proven not to know anything.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

The Union Army relied on the labor of newly freed people, and did not always treat them fairly. Thomas W. Knox wrote: "The difference between working for nothing as a slave, and working for the same wages under the Yankees, was not always perceptible."[23] At the same time, military officials resisted local attempts to apply pre-war laws to the freed people.[24] After the Emancipation Proclamation, the Army conscripted Black "vagrants" and sometimes others.[25]
----

As the war ended, the US Army implemented Black Codes to regulate the behavior of black people in general society. Although the Freedmen's Bureau had a mandate to protect blacks from a hostile Southern environment, it also sought to keep blacks in their place as laborers in order to allow production on the plantations to resume so that the South could revive its economy.[31] The Freedmen's Bureau cooperated with Southern authorities in rounding up black "vagrants" and placing them in contract work.[32][33][34] In some places, it supported owners to maintain control of young slaves as apprentices.[35]
---

After creating the Civil Rights Section in 1939, the federal Department of Justice launched a wave of successful Thirteenth Amendment prosecutions against involuntary servitude in the South.
---

Black Codes (United States) - Wikipedia


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.
> 
> I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.
Click to expand...

More lies from the king of misinformation....
1. After creating the Civil Rights Section in 1939, the federal Department of Justice launched a wave of successful Thirteenth Amendment prosecutions against involuntary servitude in the South.
2. In June 1941, Roosevelt issued Executive Order 8802, which created the Fair Employment Practice Committee (FEPC). It was the most important federal move in support of the rights of African-Americans between Reconstruction and the Civil Rights Act of 1964. The President's order stated that the federal government would not hire any person based on their race, color, creed, or national origin[_citation needed_]. The FEPC enforced the order to ban discriminatory hiring within the federal government and in corporations that received federal contracts. Millions of blacks and women achieved better jobs and better pay as a result.

3. The Army and Navy had been segregated since the Civil War. But by 1940, the African-American vote had largely shifted from Republican to Democrat, and African-American leaders like Walter Francis White of the NAACP and T. Arnold Hill of the Urban League had become recognized as part of the Roosevelt coalition. In June 1941, at the urging of A. Philip Randolph, the leading African-American trade unionist, Roosevelt signed an executive order establishing the Fair Employment Practice Committee and prohibiting discrimination by any government agency, including the armed forces. In practice the services, particularly the Navy and the Marines, found ways to evade this order — the Marine Corps remained all-white until 1942.[1] In September 1942, at Eleanor's instigation, Roosevelt met with a delegation of African-American leaders, who demanded full integration into the forces, including the right to serve in combat roles and in the Navy, the Marine Corps and the United States Army Air Forces. Roosevelt agreed, but then did nothing to implement his promise. It was left to his successor, Harry S. Truman, to fully desegregate the armed forces.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.
> 
> I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New Deal was really the defining characteristic of the fifth system, and there was a big coalition built around its support.  Lots in the South didn't support it, but lots did because of FDR's ability to keep it together, and the obvious, money.  The South was hit really hard during the Depression, so programs like welfare and Social Security, farm support, and WPA and other alphabet-soup projects appealed to their struggling economy.  It was the split due to Civil Rights that more or less brought and end to the coalition, and therefore the fifth system.
> 
> Bear in mind, I'm giving you guys the short versions of all of these.  There was a lot more complexity to it, as you can probably imagine.  Next, I'll explain the Crusades in two paragraphs or less!
Click to expand...

Yeah....no. Your entire narrative has fallen apart. The Democrats in 1828 were the same fiercely racist Democrats of the 1860's Civil War, were the same Democrats of FDR's New Deal in the 1930's, were the same racist Democrats of the 1960's opposing the Civil Rights movement, are the same Democrats of today.

Nobody agreed to "switch" sides.


----------



## P@triot

One has to ask themselves - if the left is so ashamed of the history of the Democrat Party, _why_ are the Democrats?!? If I were ashamed of the Republican Party (and I am) I wouldn't be a Republican (and I'm *not*).


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.
> 
> I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New Deal was really the defining characteristic of the fifth system, and there was a big coalition built around its support.  Lots in the South didn't support it, but lots did because of FDR's ability to keep it together, and the obvious, money.  The South was hit really hard during the Depression, so programs like welfare and Social Security, farm support, and WPA and other alphabet-soup projects appealed to their struggling economy.  It was the split due to Civil Rights that more or less brought and end to the coalition, and therefore the fifth system.
> 
> Bear in mind, I'm giving you guys the short versions of all of these.  There was a lot more complexity to it, as you can probably imagine.  Next, I'll explain the Crusades in two paragraphs or less!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....no. Your entire narrative has fallen apart. The Democrats in 1828 were the same fiercely racist Democrats of the 1860's Civil War, were the same Democrats of FDR's New Deal in the 1930's, were the same racist Democrats of the 1960's opposing the Civil Rights movement, are the same Democrats of today.
> 
> Nobody agreed to "switch" sides.
Click to expand...

No, they are not but small minds equal small thoughts.
The Republicans are not the same Progressive party they were during and after Lincoln, and they still treated the blacks with second-class status up to this day.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pellinore said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2.   1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3.   1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a.   Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b.   Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c.   On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d.   Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e.   And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f.    Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.   1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.
> 
> And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.
> 
> As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.
> 
> I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:
> 
> This is your party-
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you'd be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I saw that list when you posted it earlier.  As much as I'd love to dissect and discuss each of these in turn, I have work to do, so I can't hang around.
> 
> Have a good weekend.
Click to expand...




Translation:

Every item in my post is 100% accurate, correct, and true.



As is this:

1. Democrat Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.

2. Under Democrat Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism

3. The big question about Democrat Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.

4. Democrat Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.

5. …..you Democrats have been grumpy since we pried the slaves away from the Democrat Party….

6. Democrat Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.

....oh, and giving Hezbollah the OK to sell $ billion in cocaine to American kids.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I saw the Bill Clinton list the first time you posted it.  That's a case built on association - he was listed on 1992 lawsuit because he was the Governor of the state at the time, and you assume among other things that because he had cordial relationships with Faubus, Fulbright, and the United Daughters of the Confederacy that he must share their views.  That is, to put it simply, not how politics works.
> 
> On to this one.
> 1. There were almost no Southern Republicans in the post-war years.  In 1956, the Senate from the 11 former Civil War states had zero Republicans, and the House had six Republicans to 100 Democrats, most of which were arch-conservatives segregationalists.
> 
> 2. Yes, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  Winthrop Rockefeller was more Progressive than most Republicans who replaced old-school Democrats like Faubus, reflecting the beliefs of Arkansans at the time, but he was just what I'm talking about.
> 
> 3. a-e. Callaway also supports my theory.  He was a super-Conservative and former Democrat who switched parties and won a House seat as a "Goldwater Republican" in 1964.  It so happens that the seat he vacated in order to run for Governor (oops) was one of four Conservative Republican seats that reverted to Conservative Democrats in 1966, but in other parts across the South, seven others went the other way, plus one Senate seat.
> 
> f-g. This is whiplashing us back to the 19th century.  We all know that there were a lot of Klansmen among Civil War era Southern Democrats.  I don't get the relevance.
> 
> 4. Although I've been concentrating mostly on the formerly CSA states of the South, Agnew also first the bill of a Republican, in his case a Moderate to Conservative one, who replaced a Segregationalist Southern Democrat in Mahoney.  Again, 1966 is right in the middle of the shift.  You're supporting my case.
> 
> 5. Ervin was not a liberal.  He had more admiration among Liberals than most of his Southern Democrat colleagues for some of his civil liberties opinions, but he opposed Brown v Board, he signed the Southern Manifesto, and believed that the 14th Amendment only applied to whites.  He was another Segregationalist Conservative Southern Democrat, and I don't quite understand how that quote, which does not surprise me at all, counters anything I wrote.
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be in and out this weekend but will be happy to respond to as much as I can."
> 
> Excellent.....you have so very much to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that some of our friends contend that ‘conservative (racist) southern Democrats left the party and became Republicans. Not only is it provably untrue, but the fact that reliable Democrat voters, i.e., dim-wits, will accept it without questioning, is the reason the nation is in the state that it is.
> In 1948, Strom Thurmond ran as a “Dixiecrat,” not “Dixiecan.” They were segregations, and an offshoot of the Democrat Party. And they remained Democrats.
> The so-called “Dixiecrats” remained Democrats and did not migrate to the Republican Party.  The Dixiecrats were a group of Southern Democrats who, in the 1948 national election, formed a third party, the State’s Rights Democratic Party with the slogan:  “Segregation Forever!”  Even so, they continued to be Democrats for all local and state elections, as well as for all future national elections. http://www.nationalblackrepublicans.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#The__Dixiecrats__Remained_Democrats
> *While all Democrats weren’t segregationists, all segregationists were Democrats.*
> Klan members and racists including Hugo Black, George Wallace, ‘Bull’ Connor, Orval Faubus, Lester Maddox, etc.
> And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> 
> But the most important segregationists were Democrats in the U.S. Senate, where civil rights bills went to die.
> a. "On June 13, 2005, in a resolution sponsored by senators Mary Landrieu of Louisiana and George Allen of Virginia, together with 78 others, the US Senate formally apologized for its failure to enact this and other anti-lynching bills "when action was most needed."[3] From 1882-1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[3] None was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting bloc"
> Senate Apologizes for Not Passing Anti-Lynching Laws
> 
> 
> Here’s a great opportunity to see the work the media does: challenge anyone to name one segregationist U.S. Senator, and the only one they’ll be able to name is Thurmond….the only one who became a Republican. Get the idea?
> The media intentionally hides the civil rights records of lifelong, liberal Democrats to make it look as if it was the Republican Party that was the party of segregation and racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. And they were not conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to keep your timelines straight.  As I explained, Thurmond and the Dixiecrats split off in 1948, ran on the Presidential ticket, and then re-merged back with the Democrats and were basically gone by 1952.  We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative, and it took longer than that for these Conservative Southern people to drift away from the Democratic party; remember, all of the Southern Senators and most of the Southern Representatives in 1956 were still Democrats.
> 
> And yep, Black was in the Klan before he quit to run for Senate, and he was a Conservative Democrat from Alabama (although not as Conservative as some; he did support the New Deal), but he too fits with the pre-shift Conservative Southern Democrat mold.  Being a Supreme Court Justice (appointed in 1937, long before the Southerners drifted away), he wasn't subject to being voted out in the shift, and served until he died in 1971.  He also fits right in to how things progressed.
> 
> As for Senators and Representatives who shifted from D to R, Thurmond is the only one who shifted *while in office*.  Senators John Tower from Texas, Edward Gurney from Florida, Bill Brock from Tennessee, and Jesse Helms from North Carolina, and a bunch of Representatives who I'm not listing converted from Democrat to Republican _before _their election, and then usually replaced those who stayed with the Democratic party.  Also remember that this happened slowly; between '56 and '72, about a third of the House seats once held by Conservative Southern Democrats, and a little less than half of those in the Senate, had been replaced, usually by Conservative Southern Republicans.  That means even after the biggest one-time shocks to their system ('64 and '72), about two-thirds of them in the House and more than half in the Senate remained.  This did not happen quickly.
> 
> I'm really not trying to criticize every word you type, but you seem to be working off only part of the story, which taken out of context and with the timeline running together, makes it seem to you like it happened differently than it really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:
> 
> This is your party-
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you'd be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I saw that list when you posted it earlier.  As much as I'd love to dissect and discuss each of these in turn, I have work to do, so I can't hang around.
> 
> Have a good weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Every item in my post is 100% accurate, correct, and true.
> 
> 
> 
> As is this:
> 
> 1. Democrat Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 2. Under Democrat Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> 3. The big question about Democrat Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 4. Democrat Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.
> 
> 5. …..you Democrats have been grumpy since we pried the slaves away from the Democrat Party….
> 
> 6. Democrat Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> ....oh, and giving Hezbollah the OK to sell $ billion in cocaine to American kids.
Click to expand...

Who’s kid bought the cocaine?


----------



## Moonglow

Yet still no nukes..


----------



## Uncensored2008

Confounding said:


> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.




Yep, you're a fucking liar.

Such is the way of you Stalinists.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/strife-of-the-party/


----------



## Confounding

Uncensored2008 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're a fucking liar.
> 
> Such is the way of you Stalinists.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/strife-of-the-party/
Click to expand...


Did you read the article? lol They question some of the wording, but then go on to show it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that the Southern Democrats (including Dixiecrats) at the time were pro-segregation, pro-lynch mobs, pro-Klan, and anti-Civil Rights; you'll get no argument from me there.  They were, however, overwhelmingly Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how do you explain that the Democrats (_especially_ the southern Democrats) were full bore behind FDR's "New Deal" while Republican's vehemently opposed it? There was *nothing* "conservative" about violating the U.S. Constitution, creating welfare, creating Social Security, and implementing socialism.
> 
> I'm sorry my friend, despite the lefts most desperate efforts to re-write history, it's not happening. The Democrat Party has not changed since 1828. They were - and they _remain_ - the party of racism. They will tolerate any "house negro" willing to remain on the plantation and support their cause (after all, the left believes the ends justifies the means and they will shake hands with the devil himself to get it done). But just ask conservatives like Allen West what happens when they dare become conservative. They face the worst forms of racism imaginable. They are called the "N word" every hour. That *never* happens to African-American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New Deal was really the defining characteristic of the fifth system, and there was a big coalition built around its support.  Lots in the South didn't support it, but lots did because of FDR's ability to keep it together, and the obvious, money.  The South was hit really hard during the Depression, so programs like welfare and Social Security, farm support, and WPA and other alphabet-soup projects appealed to their struggling economy.  It was the split due to Civil Rights that more or less brought and end to the coalition, and therefore the fifth system.
> 
> Bear in mind, I'm giving you guys the short versions of all of these.  There was a lot more complexity to it, as you can probably imagine.  Next, I'll explain the Crusades in two paragraphs or less!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....no. Your entire narrative has fallen apart. The Democrats in 1828 were the same fiercely racist Democrats of the 1860's Civil War, were the same Democrats of FDR's New Deal in the 1930's, were the same racist Democrats of the 1960's opposing the Civil Rights movement, are the same Democrats of today.
> 
> Nobody agreed to "switch" sides.
Click to expand...

Forgive me if I read something into this, but I get the feeling that you're interpreting what I'm saying as a partisan opinion piece, as if I'm trying to protect the reputation of the Democratic party.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> Forgive me if I read something into this, but I get the feeling that you're interpreting what I'm saying as a partisan opinion piece, as if I'm trying to protect the reputation of the Democratic party.


Well I have no idea about any of that. But I do know it is a misinformed piece!


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> One has to ask themselves - if the left is so ashamed of the history of the Democrat Party, _why_ are the Democrats?!? If I were ashamed of the Republican Party (and I am) I wouldn't be a Republican (and I'm *not*).


.

The names of America's  political parties are not always indicative of a political ideology which makes for some confusion. That normal confusion can be used by  posters and others, to further confuse, and it seems to be done on a regular basis.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to ask themselves - if the left is so ashamed of the history of the Democrat Party, _why_ are the Democrats?!? If I were ashamed of the Republican Party (and I am) I wouldn't be a Republican (and I'm *not*).
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The names of America's  political parties are not always indicative of a political ideology which makes for some confusion. That normal confusion can be used by  posters and others, to further confuse, and it seems to be done on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


And sometimes the truth is perfectly clear - and rightfully uncomfortable. The democrat party is and always has been the party of oppression, tyranny, slavery, and division.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to ask themselves - if the left is so ashamed of the history of the Democrat Party, _why_ are the Democrats?!? If I were ashamed of the Republican Party (and I am) I wouldn't be a Republican (and I'm *not*).
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The names of America's  political parties are not always indicative of a political ideology which makes for some confusion. That normal confusion can be used by  posters and others, to further confuse, and it seems to be done on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And sometimes the truth is perfectly clear - and rightfully uncomfortable. The democrat party is and always has been the party of oppression, tyranny, slavery, and division.
Click to expand...

So what happened to the Federalist and Whig parties, why did they fold up their tents?
 Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals. Do the conservatives still support Lincoln? If not, why not?
































biyand how many conservatives support Lincoln?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.


Holy shit...I've heard Regent say some bat-shit crazy stuff, but that one there is by FAR and away the most absurd. Like all progressives, she clearly doesn't have the faintest clue who Thomas Jefferson actually was.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.


My dear...there literally isn't a _single_ trait or "ideal" that the Dumbocrats share with Thomas Jefferson. Not one. The left is nothing but oppressive, big government fascists. Thomas Jefferson was the ultimate Tea Party conservative.

I share every single view with Thomas Jefferson and I'm routinely called a "tea bagging radical" by the left-wing lunatics on this board.

You people have become so radicalized (and uneducated) that none of you even realize that your party has nothing in common with Thomas Jefferson. You literally don't know a single thing about the man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> My dear...there literally isn't a _single_ trait or "ideal" that the Dumbocrats share with Thomas Jefferson. Not one. The left is nothing but oppressive, big government fascists. Thomas Jefferson was the ultimate Tea Party conservative.
> 
> I share every single view with Thomas Jefferson and I'm routinely called a "tea bagging radical" by the left-wing lunatics on this board.
> 
> You people have become so radicalized (and uneducated) that none of you even realize that your party has nothing in common with Thomas Jefferson. You literally don't know a single thing about the man.
Click to expand...


Big Military is far more consistently linked to  Mass Murder / Genocide, than something like spending money on Healthcare, as if Genocide is  routinely done by Health officials.

Keep in mind that  just about  all of Europe all has Socialized medicine today.

I can't think of any European country as violent as the big military U.S.A since the 1950's, can you?

Keep in mind the U.S.A since 1945 has killed about as many as the Nazis, or 20 million, give or take.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.


Just to illustrate

A. How much you don't know about Thomas Jefferson

and 

B. How the Dumbocrat Party shares absolutely, positively *nothing* with the ideals of Thomas Jefferson

here is one of my favorite quotes from Jefferson. Please tell me ANY person in the Dumbocrat Party who even remotely agrees with this sentiment. Was this Barack Insane Obama's view when he forced the unconstitutional Obamacare down the throats of the American people? Show me a _single_ Dumbocrat who will tolerate dangerous freedom. If you did - would you be working 24x7 to ban or otherwise limit access to firearms?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Keep in mind that just about Europe all has Socialized medicine today.


Keep in mind, so did Joseph Stalin's U.S.S.R.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...I've heard Regent say some bat-shit crazy stuff, but that one there is by FAR and away the most absurd. Like all progressives, she clearly doesn't have the faintest clue who Thomas Jefferson actually was.
Click to expand...


Thomas Jefferson initially didn't want a standing military.

Way to goof that up too.

Oh, and keep in mind that the U.S Founding Fathers weren't Capitalists, but they were White Supremacists.

You Republicans really goof up everything, such a bunch of Sub-Humans.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Keep in mind that  just about  all of Europe all has Socialized medicine today.


Which is why you should go back to Poland, where you belong!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Oh, and keep in mind that the U.S Founding Fathers weren't Capitalists, but they were White Supremacists.


Yawn. That's been debunked thousands and thousands of times. Only desperate progressives and dumb polacks keep dipping into that well of lies.


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to illustrate
> 
> A. How much you don't know about Thomas Jefferson
> 
> and
> 
> B. How the Dumbocrat Party shares absolutely, positively *nothing* with the ideals of Thomas Jefferson
> 
> here is one of my favorite quotes from Jefferson. Please tell me ANY person in the Dumbocrat Party who even remotely agrees with this sentiment. Was this Barack Insane Obama's view when he forced the unconstitutional Obamacare down the throats of the American people? Show me a _single_ Dumbocrat who will tolerate dangerous freedom. If you did - would you be working 24x7 to ban or otherwise limit access to firearms?
> 
> View attachment 198394
Click to expand...

You have the perfect post for liberals here. The PPACA was voted on and signed into law. Please refer to it in it's proper form not Obama is great care or ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that  just about  all of Europe all has Socialized medicine today.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you should go back to Poland, where you belong!
Click to expand...


You think it's patriotic for your own countryman to die in War, or from lack of healthcare.

You Brits are Europe's #1 in primitiveness, violence, and everything else wrong.

You just like going out there, and making screeching Chimp noises.


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind that the U.S Founding Fathers weren't Capitalists, but they were White Supremacists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. That's been debunked thousands and thousands of times. Only desperate progressives and dumb polacks keep dipping into that well of lies.
Click to expand...

It has only been debunked by rethuglians who use reconstructed history to fit their line of bullsot.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Thomas Jefferson initially didn't want a standing military.


Yep. And who fucked that up? The first real progressive/Dumbocrat - Alexander Hamilton. The most hated man among the American founders. Sworn enemy of Thomas Jefferson. And later shot and killed in dual by sitting Vice President, Aaron Burr.

Any other really stupid shit you want to say?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind that the U.S Founding Fathers weren't Capitalists, but they were White Supremacists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. That's been debunked thousands and thousands of times. Only desperate progressives and dumb polacks keep dipping into that well of lies.
Click to expand...


You British savages don't even understand politics.

Liberalism of the economic market means to loosen up regulations.

Also keep in mind that Capitalism actually sells out to Leftist, or anti-Patriotic ideals, such as Illegal immigrants being hired in mass to profit the Capitalists, or outsourcing jobs to China for massive profits to the Capitalists, or Hollywood, media, or the Porn industry selling out degenerate, and Liberal agendas for Capitalist "Freedom"


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You think it's patriotic for your own countryman to die in War, or from lack of healthcare.


Yep! Both are about as "patriotic" as it gets!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that just about Europe all has Socialized medicine today.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, so did Joseph Stalin's U.S.S.R.
Click to expand...


Nothing beats the British Empire Capitalists genocide, in India alone up to 60 million died of just famines caused by British policies of taking their resources from underneath them.

That's the real history which has been hidden.

Because the U.S.A is run by a bunch of a British Capitalist swines.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Also keep in mind that Capitalism actually sells out to Leftist, or anti-Patriotic ideals, such as Illegal immigrants being hired in mass to profit the Capitalists, or outsourcing jobs to China for massive profits to the Capitalists, or Hollywood, media, or the Porn industry selling out degenerate, and Liberal agendas for Capitalist "Freedom"


Keep in mind that you say "keep in mind" two or three times _every_ post. 

Also, "keep in mind", that while we are genuinely sorry that as a dumb polack, you lack the mental fortitude to compete in the free market, it doesn't justify moving to fascism. If your job gets outsourced to people with a 4th grade education because they are literally smarter than you, that's the price you pay for a free market. It's a small price to pay and well worth it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's patriotic for your own countryman to die in War, or from lack of healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Both are about as "patriotic" as it gets!
Click to expand...


In self defense it's a great honor to protect one's nation.

Killing in war, after war the U.S.A started is certainly not patriotic.

I don't see how letting your own countryman die from cancer, or heart disease due to lack of healthcare coverage, could possibly be seen as patriotic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that Capitalism actually sells out to Leftist, or anti-Patriotic ideals, such as Illegal immigrants being hired in mass to profit the Capitalists, or outsourcing jobs to China for massive profits to the Capitalists, or Hollywood, media, or the Porn industry selling out degenerate, and Liberal agendas for Capitalist "Freedom"
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that you say "keep in mind" two or three times _every_ post.
> 
> Also, "keep in mind", that while we are genuinely sorry that as a dumb polack, you lack the mental fortitude to compete in the free market, it doesn't justify moving to fascism. If your job gets outsourced to people with a 4th grade education because they are literally smarter than you, that's the price you pay for a free market. It's a small price to pay and well worth it.
Click to expand...


You Brits are the most rude, obnoxious, dirty, dumb, violent, and primitive Europeans I've encountered by far.

I think you're Europe's trash heap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that Capitalism actually sells out to Leftist, or anti-Patriotic ideals, such as Illegal immigrants being hired in mass to profit the Capitalists, or outsourcing jobs to China for massive profits to the Capitalists, or Hollywood, media, or the Porn industry selling out degenerate, and Liberal agendas for Capitalist "Freedom"
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that you say "keep in mind" two or three times _every_ post.
> 
> Also, "keep in mind", that while we are genuinely sorry that as a dumb polack, you lack the mental fortitude to compete in the free market, it doesn't justify moving to fascism. If your job gets outsourced to people with a 4th grade education because they are literally smarter than you, that's the price you pay for a free market. It's a small price to pay and well worth it.
Click to expand...


You put Capitalism first, not Patriotism first.

Fascists are the true Patriots.

Capitalism is a second rate system just like Communism.

Capitalism leads to mass outsourcing, and mass immigration.

It's a greedy system, which starts to actually begin to cut corners just like Communists.

Look at how junkie products are lately, there's no pride left in America, it's a system geared to Capitalist junk.

On the other hand, Fascism is a system geared towards Nationalistic Patriotism, totally different story, they take pride.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that Capitalism actually sells out to Leftist, or anti-Patriotic ideals, such as Illegal immigrants being hired in mass to profit the Capitalists, or outsourcing jobs to China for massive profits to the Capitalists, or Hollywood, media, or the Porn industry selling out degenerate, and Liberal agendas for Capitalist "Freedom"
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that you say "keep in mind" two or three times _every_ post.
> 
> Also, "keep in mind", that while we are genuinely sorry that as a dumb polack, you lack the mental fortitude to compete in the free market, it doesn't justify moving to fascism. If your job gets outsourced to people with a 4th grade education because they are literally smarter than you, that's the price you pay for a free market. It's a small price to pay and well worth it.
Click to expand...


I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated outsourcing of jobs.

They weren't actual Capitalists, they had 25 - 30 year Charters for Corporations, which could be revoked.

Even back then Corporations couldn't contribute to campaigns on the whole.

Also Corporations couldn't buy out other Corporations.

Now-a-days it's totally different.


----------



## edthecynic

Pete7469 said:


> Bullshit.


It sure is BULLSHIT!
Just another fake Russian Hillary quote from Donnie Dirt Bag's campaign believed only by the STUPIDEST of fools and parroted by mindless morons!

All the KKK Right has are lies and fake quotes!


----------



## EGR one

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit again? At that point in history the southern Democrats were the right wing of the country. Those "Democrats" all joined the Republican party in the 1950/60s. You're using labels that no longer carry the same meaning to distort history. Whether you're doing that intentionally or out of stupidity is unknown, but the truth of it is that that's the legacy of the right wing, not the left.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you looked up the platform of the southern "Democrats" from that time period you'd agree with just about everything they were saying. People from the right that claim that the KKK was born from the left either have absolutely no integrity or they don't have a strong understanding of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever changed.
> 
> Let's prove it together: Bill Clinton....for three decades, the personification of the Democrat Party.....has been a lifelong racist.
> 
> 
> *1. Not only was the Democrat Party the home of slavers, segregationists, the Jim Crow folks, and the KKK....but the folks who try to lie their way out of the stain that attaches to all Democrats by claiming that it all changed in the 1960's, and the Democrats reversed themselves....
> 
> Clinton proves otherwise.*
> 
> His 40 or so years as Democrat, up to and including the fact that he is so popular to Democrats that he was given the keynote speech at Obama's 2012 convention....
> 
> ...*and for his entire political life he has been a racist.*
> 
> 
> 2. Now, "Democrats *timeline:*
> a. Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'
> 
> 3. Let's take a look at the Bill Clinton timeline....
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> [Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.
> 
> I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_ hate.
> 
> *Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | HuffPost]*
> 
> *4. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
> Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend.
> 
> 5. Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> 
> Orval Eugene Faubus, attended Bill Clinton’s 1979 gubernatorial inauguration, where the two pols hugged, as Arkansas Democrat-Gazette editorial page editor Paul Greenberg recalls.)
> Know who Faubus was?
> Yup...he used the National Guard to prevent blacks from going to school
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Bill Clinton wrote his first letter, dated June 21, 1994, of congratulations to the UDC [Untied Daughters of the Confederacy] celebrating their 100th anniversary. Later Clinton wrote a letter September 8, 1994 letter of congratulation to the Georgia Division of the UDC celebrating their 100th anniversary, then August 9, 1995 welcoming to Washington, D.C. for their 1995 national convention. Each letter was given a full page with Clinton’s picture in the United Daughters of the Confederacy Magazine (UDC Magazine) giving legitimacy to the UDC.
> 
> For reference, the UDC magazine includes " a Ku Klux Klan praising book, not just the Klan of Reconstruction but the Klan of the 1920s, a book which recommends the racist books of Thomas Dixon, “The Clansman” ...
> Anti-Neo-Confederate: Bill Clinton Enables Neo-Confederates & Betrays Carol Moseley-Braun: UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Clinton praised Arkansas’ late Democratic senator J. William Fulbright, a notorious segregationist who opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He also signed the Southern Manifesto, which denounced the U.S. Supreme Court’s landmark Brown vs. Board of Education school desegregation decision in 1954. Clinton called Fulbright “My mentor, a visionary, a humanitarian.”Dems Need to Houseclean - Deroy Murdock - National Review Online
> 
> and....
> 
> Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.
> But...in 1993, Bill Clinton gave the Medal of Freedom award to a lifelong segregationist, Democrat Wm. J. Fulbright. And another life-long segregationist, Democrat Albert Gore, Sr. was in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...didn't Bill Clinton just recently speak at the Obama Democrat National Convention?
> 
> 
> 
> 8. … President Bill Clinton
> 
> argued that Colin Powell, promoted
> 
> to brigadier general during Mr.
> 
> Alexander’s tenure, was the product
> 
> of an afﬁrmative action program.
> http://cdn.virtuallearningcourses.com/ivtcontent/images/edw12_ch05_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 9. Bill Clinton let on to his wishes about Obama.....
> *'BILL CLINTON: IN PAST, OBAMA WOULD BE 'CARRYING OUR BAGS'*
> Bill Clinton: In Past, Obama Would Be 'Carrying Our Bags' | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Bill Clinton......lifelong racist, and personification of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to deny the indisputable history of the United States by asserting that Bill Clinton is racist? Even if he is that doesn't change history. The southern Democrats, or Dixiecrats, hopped ship and joined the Republicans in the 50s and 60s. Before that the "Republicans" were fighting for a higher minimum wage. What you're saying is just as dishonest as if I said "Why don't the Republicans support increases to the minimum wage anymore?" What you're posting is propaganda. Educate yourself.
Click to expand...


You are badly mistaken, if not totally misinformed.  Racist Democrats did not jump ship and join the Republican party in any large numbers.  If you lived in the South prior to the 1970's, you registered as a Democrat, or you had no voice in local and state elections.  Few Republicans ran for office, and most elections were settled in the Democrat primary.  After the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act, the Republican party became viable in the Southern States, and many Republicans joined the Republican party.


----------



## EGR one

Seawytch said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.
Click to expand...


Nonsense! The Northern States, and to a large degree, the Western States were also racist.  The difference was that in the South, the Democrat party was able to create a fiefdom and enforce that fiefdom through the use of the KKK, and other racist organizations.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> Dixiecrats lost in 1948 (*65 years ago*)....then went right back to being Democrats.
> Dixiecrats......not 'Dixidcans.'


Well let's see, the Dixicrat candidate in 1948 was Strom Thurmond and he became a Republican to support fellow Republican Racist Goldwater's presidential campaign, and was worshiped as a hero by the GOP leader Trent Lott on his retirement from the GOP. Lott is famous for the quote, "the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."


----------



## edthecynic

Seawytch said:


> Wait, did Politichic just admit, in an attempt to smear the Clintons, that the confederate flag is racist?


Why yes, yes she did!


----------



## EGR one

Imissbush said:


> It's  funny how conservatives don't understand how the racists left the Democratic Party and went over to the Republican Party.



It would be funny, if it actually happened.  But, it didn't.

My first trip to the South was in 1961, and then again in 1963, as a young airman in the US Navy.  On the second trip, I was old enough to vote, and I registered as a Democrat.  I did so at the advice of older people who reminded me that if I wanted to vote in local or state elections, I needed to register as a Democrat.  There were few Republicans brave enough to run for local or state office, so most elections were decided in the Democrat primary.

When I returned to Florida in 1969, I changed my registration to Republican, right along with many other like minded people.  The South had finally gained a viable Republican party, and that was the reason for the change.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.


WRONG!


----------



## EGR one

Confounding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scholar, and expert, and never wrong......as you've helped prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much to argue when you deny history and and substitute it with your own. All I can really do is assume you're either crazy or that you're shamelessly posting propaganda that you know is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I documented my posts.
> 
> You can check the sources.
> 
> Even a dunce like you must, deep down, tremble when you realize the lies you've been fed.
> 
> 
> As a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal...I would be more than happy to provide a number of books you require to lead you out of ignorance.
> 
> I'll bet you couldn't provide any similar curriculum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the Dixiecrats, the right wing of the Democrat party from that time period, left the label "Democrat" to become Republicans through the 50s and 60s? If you do then you're denying proven history. You're not an expert or anything close to it. You're pretty good at obfuscating history, though. I'll give you some props for that.
Click to expand...


The only thing proven by your history, is just how gullible some people can be.  And, you are a couple of decades off.  Jim Crow was alive and well into the sixties, and the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s, or the early 60s,


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> *Democrat McGovern gave a tip-of-the-hat to the segregationist Wallace *in his acceptance speech at the Democrat Convention. That was the exact midpoint between Goldwater and Reagan. So…what of the imaginary “southern strategy” where the Republicans were supposed to have a plan to appeal to racists?
> 
> Democrat McGovern: “And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. *…* Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.”


Hardly a "tip of the hat" but more like an acknowledgement that his votes were a sign of discontent in the country after Wallace was shot during the campaign when you include the part you dishonestly left out. Donnie Dirt Bag reached out to those same discontented racists in his campaign.

—And I was as moved as well by the appearance in the Convention Hall of the Governor of Alabama, George Wallace. *His votes in the primaries showed clearly the depth of discontent in this country, *and his courage in the face of pain and adversity is the mark of a man of boundless will, despite the senseless act that disrupted his campaign. And, Governor, we pray for your full recovery so you can stand up and speak out for all of those who see you as their champion.


----------



## edthecynic

EGR one said:


> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s


You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> It has only been debunked by rethuglians who use reconstructed history to fit their line of bullsot.


Nah. It's been completely and throughly debunked by original writings by the founders. Like all left-wing progressive parasites, you're unfortunately uneducated. But I'll give you a prime example right now.


> “In 1769 I became a member of the [Virginia] legislature.… I made one effort in that body for the permission of the emancipation of slaves, which was rejected” - Thomas Jefferson (January 6, 1821)


Seven years before the U.S. even declared independence, Jefferson was already fighting to end slavery. He abhorred it. And he was not alone. George Washington also abhorred it.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats:*Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” Pat Buchanan*


Typical Right-wing STUPIDITY! Nobody knows how the 9% voted, the 7% undecided could have gone for Humphery and most of the 9% voted for Nixon. The PukeCannon simply pulled his numbers out of your ass!


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to illustrate
> 
> A. How much you don't know about Thomas Jefferson
> 
> and
> 
> B. How the Dumbocrat Party shares absolutely, positively *nothing* with the ideals of Thomas Jefferson
> 
> here is one of my favorite quotes from Jefferson. Please tell me ANY person in the Dumbocrat Party who even remotely agrees with this sentiment. Was this Barack Insane Obama's view when he forced the unconstitutional Obamacare down the throats of the American people? Show me a _single_ Dumbocrat who will tolerate dangerous freedom. If you did - would you be working 24x7 to ban or otherwise limit access to firearms?
> 
> View attachment 198394
Click to expand...

Were there a lot of modern-day Conservative Republicans reclining and musing Jeffersonian thoughts of how a little bomb-throwing is good for the republic, as the protesters in, say, Ferguson were rioting in the streets, or the marchers in Baltimore were torching a limo and throwing rocks through the local Subway store?  

I don't think there are many people tolerant of dangerous liberty these days.


----------



## Pellinore

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...I've heard Regent say some bat-shit crazy stuff, but that one there is by FAR and away the most absurd. Like all progressives, she clearly doesn't have the faintest clue who Thomas Jefferson actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thomas Jefferson initially didn't want a standing military.
> 
> Way to goof that up too.
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind that the U.S Founding Fathers weren't Capitalists, but they were White Supremacists.
> 
> You Republicans really goof up everything, such a bunch of Sub-Humans.
Click to expand...

Sigh.  

The Founding Fathers were not White Supremacists.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> George Wallace...Democrat...."segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."


Trent Lott...Republican...."the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."


----------



## EGR one

edthecynic said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
Click to expand...


You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has only been debunked by rethuglians who use reconstructed history to fit their line of bullsot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. It's been completely and throughly debunked by original writings by the founders. Like all left-wing progressive parasites, you're unfortunately uneducated. But I'll give you a prime example right now.
> 
> 
> 
> “In 1769 I became a member of the [Virginia] legislature.… I made one effort in that body for the permission of the emancipation of slaves, which was rejected” - Thomas Jefferson (January 6, 1821)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven years before the U.S. even declared independence, Jefferson was already fighting to end slavery. He abhorred it. And he was not alone. George Washington also abhorred it.
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one, P@triot.  This is baloney.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> The Democrats are... the party of Jefferson Davis


"the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."
- Trent Lott, REPUBLICAN


----------



## edthecynic

EGR one said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
Click to expand...

So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats. 
Thank you


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> Were there a lot of modern-day Conservative Republicans reclining and musing Jeffersonian thoughts of how a little bomb-throwing is good for the republic, as the protesters in, say, Ferguson were rioting in the streets, or the marchers in Baltimore were torching a limo and throwing rocks through the local Subway store?
> 
> I don't think there are many people tolerant of dangerous liberty these days.


No. And do you know why? Because you don’t have the liberty to riot and throw bombs.


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were there a lot of modern-day Conservative Republicans reclining and musing Jeffersonian thoughts of how a little bomb-throwing is good for the republic, as the protesters in, say, Ferguson were rioting in the streets, or the marchers in Baltimore were torching a limo and throwing rocks through the local Subway store?
> 
> I don't think there are many people tolerant of dangerous liberty these days.
> 
> 
> 
> No. And do you know why? Because you don’t have the liberty to riot and throw bombs.
Click to expand...

And yet that is exactly what was happening when Jefferson included your favorite quote in his letter to James Madison.  They were talking about Shay's Rebellion in Massachusetts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

EGR one said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie......the racists stayed in the democrat party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history. There's really nothing else to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even history, its geography. The Southern half of the United States is where racism has predominantly flourished regardless of party affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense! The Northern States, and to a large degree, the Western States were also racist.  The difference was that in the South, the Democrat party was able to create a fiefdom and enforce that fiefdom through the use of the KKK, and other racist organizations.
Click to expand...



 Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.” Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming).  Not southerners: Democrats.
See Coulter's book 'Mugged.'

a.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats.
> Thank you
Click to expand...






*"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President"*
*https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president*


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are... the party of Jefferson Davis
> 
> 
> 
> "the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."
> - Trent Lott, REPUBLICAN
Click to expand...




1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President"*
> *https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president*
Click to expand...

Why am I not surprised you were STUPID enough to fall for that phony endorsement?

From your own link:
When the Telegraph asked Quigg why he reneged on his promise to support Trump in the race, he replied: "We don’t like his hair. We think it’s a toupee."


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are... the party of Jefferson Davis
> 
> 
> 
> "the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."
> - Trent Lott, REPUBLICAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
Click to expand...

Repeating your BULLSHIT does not make it any less BULLSHIT!


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Republican party was not a viable party in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President"*
> *https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you were STUPID enough to fall for that phony endorsement?
> 
> From your own link:
> When the Telegraph asked Quigg why he reneged on his promise to support Trump in the race, he replied: "We don’t like his hair. We think it’s a toupee."
Click to expand...





*"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*

He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.


*By Rachel Dicker, Associate Editor, Social Media* March 14, 2016, at 5:27 p.m.

_More_





Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President

_More_

*HILLARY CLINTON CAN ADD *a new name to her list of endorsements – a prominent Ku Klux Klan member who says he likes her because of her "hidden agenda."
Will Quigg, a grand dragon of the Ku Klux Klan's California chapter, told the Telegraph Monday that he would be switching his support from Donald Trump to Clinton."https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> no one hides history....
> 
> *no one wants to disarm you.*
> 
> unless of course, you're mentally ill, committed a felony, are a domestic abuser.
> 
> you any of those things, cut and paste queen?



No? Wot's this, mate? A democratic political ad, that's what. Running on banning guns.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are... the party of Jefferson Davis
> 
> 
> 
> "the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."
> - Trent Lott, REPUBLICAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your BULLSHIT does not make it any less BULLSHIT!
Click to expand...




Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Eisenhower was the GOP PRESIDENT from 1953 to 1960.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President"*
> *https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you were STUPID enough to fall for that phony endorsement?
> 
> From your own link:
> When the Telegraph asked Quigg why he reneged on his promise to support Trump in the race, he replied: "We don’t like his hair. We think it’s a toupee."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*
> 
> He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> *By Rachel Dicker, Associate Editor, Social Media* March 14, 2016, at 5:27 p.m.
> 
> _More_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President
> 
> _More_
> 
> *HILLARY CLINTON CAN ADD *a new name to her list of endorsements – a prominent Ku Klux Klan member who says he likes her because of her "hidden agenda."
> Will Quigg, a grand dragon of the Ku Klux Klan's California chapter, told the Telegraph Monday that he would be switching his support from Donald Trump to Clinton."https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president
Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm not the least bit surprised that you are STUPID enough to swallow Donnie Dirt Bag supporter Quigg's  phony claim of support for Hillary.
Your STUPIDITY never lets me down!


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that people registered as Democrats can vote for the Republican presidential candidate.  They could also vote for any other Republican, if one was actually running for a local or state office.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that Southern CON$ervative Klansmen can vote Republican even if they are registered Democrats.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President"*
> *https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you were STUPID enough to fall for that phony endorsement?
> 
> From your own link:
> When the Telegraph asked Quigg why he reneged on his promise to support Trump in the race, he replied: "We don’t like his hair. We think it’s a toupee."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*
> 
> He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> *By Rachel Dicker, Associate Editor, Social Media* March 14, 2016, at 5:27 p.m.
> 
> _More_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President
> 
> _More_
> 
> *HILLARY CLINTON CAN ADD *a new name to her list of endorsements – a prominent Ku Klux Klan member who says he likes her because of her "hidden agenda."
> Will Quigg, a grand dragon of the Ku Klux Klan's California chapter, told the Telegraph Monday that he would be switching his support from Donald Trump to Clinton."https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I'm not the least bit surprised that you are STUPID enough to swallow Donnie Dirt Bag supporter Quigg's  phony claim of support for Hillary.
> Your STUPIDITY never lets me down!
Click to expand...




"Like I said, ..blah blah blah...."


As I said....not 'like I said.'

Dolt.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are... the party of Jefferson Davis
> 
> 
> 
> "the spirit of Jefferson Davis lives in the 1984 Republican Platform."
> - Trent Lott, REPUBLICAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your BULLSHIT does not make it any less BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.
Click to expand...

Don't you mean I'm being PRESIDENTIAL?


----------



## whitehall

Orwell called it "the memory hole" in his book "1984". It goes like this; "Who controls the past controls the future; who controls the present controls the past". The federally controlled education system has been acting as a "memory hole" for the last half century. Certain uncomfortable facts about mostly liberal democrat icons are simply thrown down the memory hole.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> And yet that is exactly what was happening when Jefferson included your favorite quote in his letter to James Madison.  They were talking about Shay's Rebellion in Massachusetts.


No...that wasn’t what was happening. At all. That was a rebellion against a tyrannical government that afforded them no representation. The thugs of Missouri have an abundance of representation.

In addition, the thugs of Missouri were rioting because justice was properly and legally served against a fellow thug.

Even implying that Missouri and Shay’s Rebellion were the same thing is appalling on an unthinkable level. And it’s extremely disingenuous.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.


Tell us, Regent, are these the Jeffersonian “ideals” that the Dumbocrats sooooo embrace according to _you_?


> "The policy of the American government is to leave their citizens free, neither restraining nor aiding them in their pursuits." -Thomas Jefferson


When is the last time a left-winger didn’t want the government to restrain someone else and simultaneously aid them in their pursuits? I can promise you it wasn’t since long before the late 1800’s when the left embraced the idiocy of Karl Marx.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us, Regent, are these the Jeffersonian “ideals” that the Dumbocrats sooooo embrace according to _you_?
> 
> 
> 
> "The policy of the American government is to leave their citizens free, neither restraining nor aiding them in their pursuits." -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time a left-winger didn’t want the government to restrain someone else and simultaneously aid them in their pursuits? I can promise you it wasn’t since long before the late 1800’s when the left embraced the idiocy of Karl Marx.
Click to expand...

Jefferson's beliefs are probably summed up best, with the Declaration of Independence.
How about Trumps? A Trump twitter would be OK.


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> Jefferson's beliefs are probably summed up best, with the Declaration of Independence.
> .



No, they wouldn't be; Jefferson had no real problem with slavery, for one, and in fact highly recommended slave trading to his friends for its investment potential, which in his case worked out to a solid risk free 10% a year returns. He also thought this:

*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*

_Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816 

This i_s what Trump should be doing now, rounding up Democrats and deporting them, since they're openly endorsing treason and overthrowing elections, calling for assassinations of police officers, ethnic cleansing of whites, arrest and imprisonment of Christians, etc,, just for starters.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats still trace their beginnings to the party of Jefferson and his ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us, Regent, are these the Jeffersonian “ideals” that the Dumbocrats sooooo embrace according to _you_?
> 
> 
> 
> "The policy of the American government is to leave their citizens free, neither restraining nor aiding them in their pursuits." -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time a left-winger didn’t want the government to restrain someone else and simultaneously aid them in their pursuits? I can promise you it wasn’t since long before the late 1800’s when the left embraced the idiocy of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson's beliefs are probably summed up best, with the Declaration of Independence.
Click to expand...

Yes they are. But that’s not what I asked you. Why is it that every time you are proven wrong, you change the topic of the discussion?

Are you really so insecure and immature that you cannot admit that you were wrong? That you were duped? Thomas Jefferson is the ultimate constitutional conservative. He’s “Tea Party” on steroids. The left considers that “extremism” these days.

Everything the left believes and supports can be traced directly to Joseph Stalin, *not* Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## P@triot

Picaro said:


> No, they wouldn't be; Jefferson had no real problem with slavery, for one, and in fact highly recommended slave trading to his friends for its investment potential


That is astounding *ignorance*. Thomas Jefferson abhorred slavery. He vehemently opposed it. Please stop talking about Thomas Jefferson. You clearly don’t know _anything_ about him.

In a letter to Edward Rutledge:


> “I congratulate you, my dear friend, on the law of your state for suspending the importation of slaves, and for the glory you have justly acquired by endeavoring to prevent it for ever. this abomination must have an end, and there is a superior bench reserved in heaven for those who hasten it.” - Thomas Jefferson (July 14, 1781)


In a letter to Edward Coles:


> “My sentiments on the subject of slavery have long since been in the possession of the public, and time has only served to give them stronger root. The love of justice and the love of country plead equally the cause of these people; and it is a moral reproach to us that they should have pleaded it so long in vain.… Yet the hour of emancipation is advancing in the march of time. It will come.” - Thomas Jefferson (August 25, 1814)


In a letter to Thomas Cooper


> “There is nothing I would not sacrifice to a practicable plan of abolishing every vestige of this moral and political depravity” - Thomas Jefferson (September 10, 1814)


Hell, he attempted to outlaw slavery before the U.S. even declared independence:


> “In 1769 I became a member of the [Virginia] legislature.… I made one effort in that body for the permission of the emancipation of slaves, which was rejected” - Thomas Jefferson (1821)


Thomas Jefferson spent decades railing against slavery. He hated everything about it.


----------



## Picaro

P@triot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't be; Jefferson had no real problem with slavery, for one, and in fact highly recommended slave trading to his friends for its investment potential
> 
> 
> 
> That is astounding *ignorance*. Thomas Jefferson abhorred slavery. He vehemently opposed it. Please stop talking about Thomas Jefferson. You clearly don’t know _anything_ about him.
> 
> In a letter to Edward Rutledge:
> 
> 
> 
> “I congratulate you, my dear friend, on the law of your state for suspending the importation of slaves, and for the glory you have justly acquired by endeavoring to prevent it for ever. this abomination must have an end, and there is a superior bench reserved in heaven for those who hasten it.” - Thomas Jefferson (July 14, 1781)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a letter to Edward Coles:
> 
> 
> 
> “My sentiments on the subject of slavery have long since been in the possession of the public, and time has only served to give them stronger root. The love of justice and the love of country plead equally the cause of these people; and it is a moral reproach to us that they should have pleaded it so long in vain.… Yet the hour of emancipation is advancing in the march of time. It will come.” - Thomas Jefferson (August 25, 1814)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a letter to Thomas Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> “There is nothing I would not sacrifice to a practicable plan of abolishing every vestige of this moral and political depravity” - Thomas Jefferson (September 10, 1814)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, he attempted to outlaw slavery before the U.S. even declared independence:
> 
> 
> 
> “In 1769 I became a member of the [Virginia] legislature.… I made one effort in that body for the permission of the emancipation of slaves, which was rejected” - Thomas Jefferson (1821)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thomas Jefferson spent decades railing against slavery. He hated everything about it.
Click to expand...


lol Absolute rubbish. He traded in slaves his entire life, *at one time he owned over 600 of them*,  and unlike many of his contemporaries, he didn't free hardly any of them in his will after he died. You don't squat about Jefferson; he loved the slave business, it financed his lifestyle very well. You confuse his political rhetoric with what he actually thought, which of course is just stupid to do, for any of the 'Founders' in fact; what they say for political consumption had little to do with what they actually thought and did.


----------



## Picaro

P@triot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't be; Jefferson had no real problem with slavery, for one, and in fact highly recommended slave trading to his friends for its investment potential
> 
> 
> 
> That is astounding *ignorance*. Thomas Jefferson abhorred slavery. He vehemently opposed it. Please stop talking about Thomas Jefferson. You clearly don’t know _anything_ about him.
> 
> In a letter to Edward Rutledge:
> 
> 
> 
> “I congratulate you, my dear friend, on the law of your state for suspending the importation of slaves, and for the glory you have justly acquired by endeavoring to prevent it for ever. this abomination must have an end, and there is a superior bench reserved in heaven for those who hasten it.” - Thomas Jefferson (July 14, 1781)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a letter to Edward Coles:
> 
> 
> 
> “My sentiments on the subject of slavery have long since been in the possession of the public, and time has only served to give them stronger root. The love of justice and the love of country plead equally the cause of these people; and it is a moral reproach to us that they should have pleaded it so long in vain.… Yet the hour of emancipation is advancing in the march of time. It will come.” - Thomas Jefferson (August 25, 1814)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a letter to Thomas Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> “There is nothing I would not sacrifice to a practicable plan of abolishing every vestige of this moral and political depravity” - Thomas Jefferson (September 10, 1814)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, he attempted to outlaw slavery before the U.S. even declared independence:
> 
> 
> 
> “In 1769 I became a member of the [Virginia] legislature.… I made one effort in that body for the permission of the emancipation of slaves, which was rejected” - Thomas Jefferson (1821)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thomas Jefferson spent decades railing against slavery. He hated everything about it.
Click to expand...


lol Absolute rubbish. He traded in slaves his entire life, *at one time he owned over 600 of them*,  and unlike many of his contemporaries, he didn't free hardly any of them in his will after he died. You don't know squat about Jefferson; he loved the slave business, it financed his lifestyle very well. You confuse his political rhetoric with what he actually thought, which of course is just stupid to do, for any of the 'Founders' in fact; what they say for political consumption had little to do with what they actually thought and did.

No slave business, no Monticello, no Jefferson the aristocrat, no Jefferson the politician at leisure..


----------



## P@triot

Picaro said:


> lol Absolute rubbish.


That is the exact response an ignorant person - who was just proven wrong with indisputable facts - would provide.


Picaro said:


> He traded in slaves his entire life, at one time he owned over 600 of them


That would be because he inherited them from his parents and his wife’s parents. That’s how it worked during that era.


> Through his marriage to Martha Wayles in 1772 and inheritance from his father-in-law John Wayles, in 1773 *Jefferson inherited* two plantations and *135 slaves*.


In addition, he never owned 600 slaves at “one time”, you dumb ass. That would be unsustainable. It is estimated that he had 600 over his entire lifetime.


Picaro said:


> and unlike many of his contemporaries, he didn't free hardly any of them in his will after he died.


And if you were educated about history (and Thomas Jefferson), you would understand why. But sadly, you are astoundingly ignorant.

Early progress with regards to ending slavery was a law permitting slave owners to free their slaves upon their death. That is essentially what George Washington did (he had a provision which said upon his wife’s death because he didn’t want her left with a plantation and no way to care for it). What happened was that slaves who had no property, no money, and couldn’t even read or write were freed and became a burden to society. By the time Thomas Jefferson had died, the law was changed to say that you must provide each slave you free upon your death with “x” amount of money (I forget what it was). Everyone who actually knows about Thomas Jefferson knows that he died about $200,000 in debt. So he *couldn’t* free his slaves, you ignorant dimwit. It was against the law.


Picaro said:


> You confuse his political rhetoric with what he actually thought


Oh you poor little dumb monkey. I provided original writings from Thomas Jefferson himself - and they were private letters to close, personal friends. They had nothing to do with public, political positions. Those were his true positions. You got owned. Be a big boy and just admit you were/are completely ignorant about Thomas Jefferson, our founders, and American history.


----------



## P@triot

Picaro said:


> No slave business, no Monticello, no Jefferson the aristocrat, no Jefferson the politician at leisure..


No education, no knowledge, no shame or modesty results in Picaro the _astoundingly_ ignorant jack-ass.

Just declaring that Jefferson owned “over 600 slaves at *one time*” destroys any and all credibility you might have had about Jefferson. That is fall down hilarious and easily disprovable. There wasn’t nearly enough food during that era to feed 600 slaves, even with the small rations they received.


----------



## regent

It is called progress. Customs, acts, laws change over the years as people become enlightened and want to improve life for more people.  Americans. Just one example is slavery, or even women's right to vote. There are probably practices today that in later years people  will wonder about the backwardness of this age, Probably won't be war, however. One of the great periods of change, was called the Age of Enlightenment.


----------

